# Never been so disguisted in my life



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Today when going to the field where we keep our 5 cobs, 2 Broodmares, a ride and drive stallion and 2 youngstock. After picking their feet ut handling them etc, my dad and i started tacking up the stallion Riley to go for a hack and some old fella' who lives locally called us "thieving  ***** scum" well i am 100% a traveller but i have neva stole anything in my life. I was well educated and now run a small building firm. He threatended to ring the farmer for us just dumping our ponies there. We rent the field from the farmer who has never not recieved his rent. He then had the cheek to say they were abused without their coats on. Our horses have never gone hungry or thirsty, i dont rug them because they are fine they have a field shelter and do well without rugs. Just made me feel rite sick that he could taar us with such a wrong image. 

Dunt get me wrong i know some travellers do not do justice to their ponies but then i also know of non travellers who do so aswell. All of them have hay over winter and are groomed regulary.

Safe to say my old man gave him an ear full !


----------



## putasocinit (24 November 2012)

Some people, it takes all kinds unfortunately.


----------



## Shysmum (24 November 2012)

not good.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

putasocinit said:



			Some people, it takes all kinds unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...


It just peed me off, we have recieved alot of abuse while keeping the horses there, once came by and someone had trashed the field shelter and opened the gate to let the horses out ! We have dummy cameras up now and tht seems to have stopped it.


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

well educated you say???


----------



## Shysmum (24 November 2012)

Have you got some pics of your horses you can put on ?  It's very unusual for a traveller to post on here - maybe a first ?? Tell us more about yourself - I'm very intrigued. 

Hmmmm.


----------



## Cahill (24 November 2012)

i let 1 of my fields to some traveller boys to graze.they paid up front and on time and were very polite,i even lent them my electric fencer.


----------



## Adopter (24 November 2012)

So sorry to read about your experience, it it so sad that people jump to wrong conclusions.  How horrid that someone would trash the shelter for your animals.

My small cobs do not have rugs on either, I was advised that it is better to leave them without as nature gives them an natural protection, and I have to say they certainly have wonderful coats, and even thought they could go in if they wished prefer to stay out.

There was a time when few horses had turn out rugs and they all survived, the general public do not seem to realise that the most important thing is fresh food and water, and with those animals will survie the worst of the weather.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

give me 2 and i will get some up , they are from summer cause the weather is bad they dont look as smart at the moment big hairy lumps


----------



## justabob (24 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			well educated you say??? 

Click to expand...

Well thats a charming welcome I must say.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Wouldnt worry about it Just the same normal (bs) when your from a certain community,

I get aggro most days from out jogging with cars inch's from the back off the gig or pushed right up verges...What can you do?  

My horse is well looked after & wants for nothing, yet reported for this that & the other.


----------



## ribbons (24 November 2012)

Jhoward stop it. Pmsl here. My fingers were itching to type same thing but I didn't like to.


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

ribbons said:



			Jhoward stop it. Pmsl here. My fingers were itching to type same thing but I didn't like to.
		
Click to expand...

so you waited for innocent ickle me to do it for you! HA thanks.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Our stallion Maverick
















Broodmare and foals











Riley youngstock 












Hope they show up, thanks for all the comments so far nice to know not everyone hates us !


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Yes i was finished school with C's and above.

Wldnt say i am tha stupid, again we live in a house, work every day and pay taxes i wouldnt call myself stupid


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

you breeding stepping cobs then?


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			It's very unusual for a traveller to post on here - maybe a first ??
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that? People don't always announce their cultural background when they post. 



jhoward said:



			well educated you say??? 

Click to expand...

That's naughty. I know some very well educated people whose writing leaves much to be desired.


Welcome to the forum! your horses are gorgeous.


----------



## OFG (24 November 2012)

loving his tash!


----------



## ribbons (24 November 2012)

Beautiful horses. That one hell of a moustache on the black. Well I suppose it is movember.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			you breeding stepping cobs then?
		
Click to expand...




At the moment we breed em' and make them bomproof etc and sell on for novices however Riley was bred for stepping hoping to buy in some trotter types next yr


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Wouldnt dare cut his tash off, he attracts to much attention with it 

Thank you for all the nice comments


----------



## Dab (24 November 2012)

ribbons said:



			Beautiful horses. That one hell of a moustache on the black. Well I suppose it is movember.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ was just going to say the exact same.

A mo to be rite proud of there


----------



## Jesstickle (24 November 2012)

Maverick's tache is amazing!


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

ribbons said:



			Beautiful horses. That one hell of a moustache on the black. *Well I suppose it is movember*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rowreach (24 November 2012)

ribbons said:



			Jhoward stop it. Pmsl here. My fingers were itching to type same thing but I didn't like to.
		
Click to expand...

Well aren't you both lovely.


----------



## Rowreach (24 November 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Maverick's tache is amazing!  

Click to expand...

Superb


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (24 November 2012)

OFG said:



			loving his tash!
		
Click to expand...

DITTO made me giggle  sorry to hear your having a hard time


----------



## redriverrock (24 November 2012)

Not very nice to take the p*** just because spelling is abit dodgy and certainly is no indication of intelligence. My brother is dyslexic and his spelling is really bad but he is a computer programmer for the goverment and has a very responsible job...
As for the horseys...I love the feathers and that tash is amazing!!
p.s I have some very interesting Rileys in my family history


----------



## Janah (24 November 2012)

Lovely horses.  What is a stepping cob?


----------



## Jesstickle (24 November 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Superb 

Click to expand...

By far the best mo I've ever seen on a horse. 

OP you should make him a Movember page. We could all sponsor him 

ETS: I'm not mad keen on traddy cobs (as I'm sure is obvious from my signature) but I actually really like the mare in the first picture


----------



## honetpot (24 November 2012)

I think there are certain people that asssume that because that because you have something thats hairy and it lives out you must be up to no good and not looking after it. Some of these ponies are worth a lot of money,a lot more than the average TB.
 Just because someone is 'well spoken', doesn't indicate good manners, unfortuately   think sometimes its the exact opposite. I have a northern accent and therefore lots of people susume a] I am thick b] I am uneducated,c] and because I drive an old car, I must be broke. They are wrong on all counts. I love going against the norm but its a bit annoying to have to justify yourself to some plank.


----------



## ABC (24 November 2012)

Your horses are lovely!


----------



## Welsh (24 November 2012)

Some people are just snobs, SO much 'better' than anyone else...

Unfortunately, this says more about THEM than YOU. 

I've found the most badly behaved, hostile, rude and thick people are the supposedly 'well educated'...(and horsey)

Pigs.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Janah said:



			Lovely horses.  What is a stepping cob?
		
Click to expand...

Think hackney movements but on a cob in simple terms


----------



## katie_southwest (24 November 2012)

Gorgeous horses


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Its great when he gets hay stuck in his tasch, once again i am amazed by the comments and how nice you hav all been welcoming me on here myold man was abit wary about me posting this after showing him he said and i quote "its this change and acceptance i love". 

Mav uses his Tash to get women, when we take him out and about he always gts funny looks, poor sod


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

honetpot said:



			Just because someone is 'well spoken', doesn't indicate good manners,
		
Click to expand...

Nor does it mean they're honest. Some of the biggest thieves in the land have posh accents and high positions in society. Look at the scandal of the MPs expenses if in doubt. 

Rileyboy, I'm sorry you're experiencing such stupid prejudice from your neighbours.


----------



## Daisy2 (24 November 2012)

Its a shame some folk have to bare the brunt of others ignorance. Your horses are beautiful


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

My spelling is rubbish i know, however like i said finished school with c's nd above just finishing school for a traveller is acomplishmnt


----------



## Littlelegs (24 November 2012)

I shouldn't worry about it op. Not far from me there is a field owned by gypsies, & one owned by non gypsies. The non horsey locals always talk about 'the poor gypsy horses' who aren't looked after as well as the ones in the other field. What's highly amusing is when you ask them to identify 'the poor gypsy horses' they always point to the wrong field. Then go an amusing shade of red when you point out they have it the wrong way round. 
  I'm another that thinks its a cracking 'tache!


----------



## hairycob (24 November 2012)

Looking at those pics I guess he was jealous.


----------



## SNORKEY (24 November 2012)

I love your skewbald, he's gorgeous. I'm glad your dad gave him a mouthful, I take people as I find them not on what other people say. I've had good and bad dealings with travellers, tbh mostly good, we've brought horses, a trailer and recently a very expensive mobile home to put on our land from one, I've never delt with such lovely professional people so you can't say all travellers are the same at all.


----------



## Adopter (24 November 2012)

Wow, what lovely horses.

I am a cob convert, looking after two youngsters till they are older enough to start work, after some equines I have had in past............. they have such lovely temperaments, and are so calm and easy to handle.  

I love grooming the 'my little pony'  - manes and tails and feathers and lovely thick glossy coats, non horsey DIL wanted to join in when she visited!!


----------



## hairycob (24 November 2012)

And just to say I can think of a couple of graduates I know whose spelling leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## ribbons (24 November 2012)

Back off folks, it was Tongue in cheek, it was funny.
I have great respect for most travellers horse knowledge and actually get on well with the ones I know.
It was a bit of fun, get it?


----------



## Rowreach (24 November 2012)

hairycob said:



			And just to say I can think of a couple of graduates I know whose spelling leaves a lot to be desired
		
Click to expand...

That's quite normal lol   And there are a number of people on here who clearly consider themselves highly educated yet have no manners  

RileyBoy I think it's great you've come on here and posted pics of your horses


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

My dad has tried to hack Mavs tash off at one point, to which i threatend him with havin' his hair shaved off ! He is a ffunny chap.

Oh i love my cobs, it really angered me tht he accused us of abusing them. They are spoilt rotton 

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Jesstickle (24 November 2012)

hairycob said:



			And just to say I can think of a couple of graduates I know whose spelling leaves a lot to be desired
		
Click to expand...

Mine isn't what it should be, that's for sure!


----------



## Love (24 November 2012)

:O I WANT your red and white cob!! He is an absolute beauty! Don't take any notice of him op, I know it's infuriating but you know your horses are well looked after (and they certainly look it) and that's all that matters.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Love said:



			:O I WANT your red and white cob!! He is an absolute beauty! Don't take any notice of him op, I know it's infuriating but you know your horses are well looked after (and they certainly look it) and that's all that matters.
		
Click to expand...

You wld have to fight me for him ! he follows me about like a dog, bites peoples bums and farts in faces. He is fantastic, a little bugger to catch tho, so i guess you would hav to catch him first


----------



## Black_Horse_White (24 November 2012)

You're not the first person to be accused of being cruel for not rugging your horses. It happens all the time by people who know nothing about horses. Should not judge people until you've taken the time to get to know them. Take no notice and carry on loving your beautiful horses


----------



## ozpoz (24 November 2012)

Your cobs look great.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 November 2012)

Love said:



			:O I WANT your red and white cob!! He is an absolute beauty! Don't take any notice of him op, I know it's infuriating but you know your horses are well looked after (and they certainly look it) and that's all that matters.
		
Click to expand...




Rileyboy said:



			You wld have to fight me for him ! he follows me about like a dog, bites peoples bums and farts in faces. He is fantastic, a little bugger to catch tho, so i guess you would hav to catch him first 

Click to expand...

He caught my eye too. Really lovely markings - with the patch over his eye, he looks like a pirate.


----------



## Jericho (24 November 2012)

Welcome to the infamous HHO, your horses are beautiful and I think it's great to have all sorts of people on here - will be fascinating to hear from different walks of life. Please post more!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

I wldnt rug them up, they are balls of fuzz at the moment and if i did with all the goofing about they get up to they would end up ripped in a matter of hours.


----------



## jodie3 (24 November 2012)

I love the mare and foal in the first pic.  Is it my ancient eyes or has foalie got one white and one coloured ear?  Gorgeous anyway.

Only thing I disagree on is the moustache!! (Sorry!) I once bought a cob with one like it and the first thing I did was clip it off, it was always grubby with bits of food in and he used to wipe it all over you.............yuk!


----------



## Jesstickle (24 November 2012)

Funny how everyone on here loves Phoebe Buckley so much but won't tolerate anyone else from the travelling community isn't it


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Funny how everyone on here loves Phoebe Buckley so much but won't tolerate anyone else from the travelling community isn't it 

Click to expand...


Who's Phoebe Buckley?


----------



## Jesstickle (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Who's Phoebe Buckley?
		
Click to expand...

She's an eventer  But her parents have a travelling background. She's pretty open about it. Don't know why she is a darling of HHO buy every other traveller must be the devil! Tis a strange place for sure this forum


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (24 November 2012)

Your horses are gorgeous. I think some people are very narrow minded and think all horses should be rugged, its simply not true. My traditional mare is living out unrugged 24/7, she has come in for a rare night in tonight but am sure this plonker would not approve of my keeping my mare out unrugged in all weathers either  Some people have no idea  
Try and ignore this person


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

jodie3 said:



			I love the mare and foal in the first pic.  Is it my ancient eyes or has foalie got one white and one coloured ear?  Gorgeous anyway.

Only thing I disagree on is the moustache!! (Sorry!) I once bought a cob with one like it and the first thing I did was clip it off, it was always grubby with bits of food in and he used to wipe it all over you.............yuk!
		
Click to expand...

My dad dislikes it to, he has tried loads of times to hac it off  its not practical but its part of his character. Joey is the foal, he does have a multi coloured ears. Very nice chap he is turnin' into will be sad to see him go


----------



## Camel (24 November 2012)

That 'tache is amazing!! It's like a sea anemone

with respect JHoward ... if people's education was judged on their forum posts I wouldn't have had you down as the most diligent student! 

xx


----------



## Eastern Rose (24 November 2012)

Ooh, your black cob is beautiful!  All of your horses are lovely. 

Like most people have said, just ignore the person. They just have nothing better to do.


----------



## Wundahorse (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy,firstly a big welcome to this forum,and secondly,your horses are lovely,and in wonderful condition.It is a pleasure to welcome you here and i hope you can provide a different perspective to the usual awareness of your background.This should help break down barriers.


----------



## Dirty_D (24 November 2012)

Love the patch on the last 2 photo's eye, TB's are usually my thing but thats a nice looking ponio!

Try and ignore the guys comments, people are just horrible to each other generally in life no matter what background your from so try not to take it personally. 

I know its slightly different but at work if I ever get a horrible customer and they are ranting and ranting I wait for them to finish, pause for a second and then tell them in a sickly sweet voice 'Oh I'm sorry, I didn't quite catch all of that!' and usually at that point they put the phone down as they can't be bothered to say it all again!

Maybe you could try a similar tactic if the guy starts again, let him ramble on and then when he's finished say 'Oh I'm sorry could you repeat that I wasn't really listening/didn't catch all of that' and keep saying it until he gives up!


----------



## Bigbenji (24 November 2012)

ribbons said:



			Beautiful horses. That one hell of a moustache on the black. Well I suppose it is movember.
		
Click to expand...

Ha!

You get judged in life whoever you are. Don't sweat it Rileyboy.

My local non-travelling travellers  pop in for a cuppa now and again and are actually the first people to tell me if any, ahem, not so nice people, are passing through the area.

O and as for people being stupid re rugging, someone told me they were going to report me for having electric fencing near horses as it was cruel  lol


----------



## Brightbay (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Think hackney movements but on a cob in simple terms
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see a video of this!

Lovely horses, Rileyboy, and that's the best moustache I've ever seen on a cob 

Don't worry about the comments - sticks and stones, eh? Just enjoy your horses


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Some better ones of Joey losin his foal fuzz !


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Broodmare and foals










Click to expand...

Mare in top pic is a lovely stamp, would give her a home straight off!


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2012)

Welcome Riley. Not a fan of the hairy ones usually but that red and White chap is very handsome as is your mare. Cute foal too.. That moustache looks like it needs to be waxed into a handlebar shape. Never seen a tash that impressive before althoug I noticed some black cobs in a field near me have some good ones too..but not that good.  
What can I say..prejudice and bigotry are a comfort blanket for lots of folks to cling to. It means they don't have to use what little brain power they have.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Brightbay said:



			I would love to see a video of this!

Lovely horses, Rileyboy, and that's the best moustache I've ever seen on a cob 

Don't worry about the comments - sticks and stones, eh? Just enjoy your horses 

Click to expand...

theres plenty on youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2kd2PFys2s


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

This is its length so far ! dnt think i shall grow it much longer. Oh the guy had no horse experience just decided he wld give my dad who has been round horses since 3 and is now 56 a few tips 

Honestly i normal keep myself to myself but all the nice comments lead me to wnt to show off my amazing horses (bias)


----------



## 0ldmare (24 November 2012)

Wow what stunning horses! Absolutely gorgeous. Take no notice of the ignorant twit. (although would have to whip those whiskers off  )

One of mine has no rug on, shes 3/4 Tb and 1/4 exmoor pony and by 'eck that 1/4 exmoor gives her a coat  Checked her this evening and shes toasty warm


----------



## brighteyes (24 November 2012)

As horses, nice. Obviously well-loved and cared for. 

But breeding...

Sorry, my opinions remain the same.  I don't care WHO keeps horses as long as they are properly cared for, are not overweight *and not bred from* except in extraordinary circumstances. 

Take a look in the markets   And I say this in The Breeding Forum at regular intervals, so not picking on anyone.

Speak as you find.  People do jump to conclusions and in all walks of life there is prejudice and stereotyping. I hope you manage to overcome or forgive and may those who act against you get the same back by way of a lesson in humanity.


----------



## Racergirl (24 November 2012)

They are gorgeous, all of them. I used to show a coloured cob, was a proper chunk and a nightmare to sit if he decided to beggar about - but I adored him !! 

Love both the foals (though have to confess to prefering the one with the odd coloured ears!) and your chestnut and white is just to die for...., 

welcome


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (24 November 2012)

Welcome to the forum Rileyboy  You have some lovely horses there  I'm a big fan of a cob


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			As horses, nice. Obviously well-loved and cared for. 

But breeding...

Sorry, my opinions remain the same.  I don't care WHO keeps horses as long as they are properly cared for, are not overweight *and not bred from* except in extraordinary circumstances. 

Take a look in the markets   And I say this in The Breeding Forum at regular intervals, so not picking on anyone.

Speak as you find.  People do jump to conclusions and in all walks of life there is prejudice and stereotyping. I hope you manage to overcome or forgive and may those who act against you get the same back by way of a lesson in humanity.
		
Click to expand...


Understandable completely, i do question maself if i shld continue, Joey is our only Foal this yr and next few yrs we wont be breeding but buying in.


----------



## Tinsel Town (24 November 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much op my friend once had the Rspca called on her once as some people who were walking past their field had rang said they had blinded their horses, they were of course wearing fly masks! Just shows some people's lack of knowledge! Cobs and natives don't need rugs generally. They are lovely, love the red and white. My friends cob has a tash too, not as long as your black tho!


----------



## alliersv1 (24 November 2012)

Wundahorse said:



			Rileyboy,firstly a big welcome to this forum,and secondly,your horses are lovely,and in wonderful condition.It is a pleasure to welcome you here and i hope you can provide a different perspective to the usual awareness of your background.This should help break down barriers.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I'm the first to admit that I have expressed certain views due to some bad experiences with travellers round our way, but thankfully, the ones very local to us are nice folk, and we all look out for each other. I like to take each person as I find them, whatever their background, and you seem like a nice fella.
Your horses are beautiful too, and in super nick. No wonder you are proud and want to show them off.
Joey is absolutely stunning. Good looking and unusual with it. How big do you think he'll get?
As for the stallion's 'tache. Absolutely amazing...both ridiculous and fantastic at the same time!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			Same here. I'm the first to admit that I have expressed certain views due to some bad experiences with travellers round our way, but thankfully, the ones very local to us are nice folk, and we all look out for each other. I like to take each person as I find them, whatever their background, and you seem like a nice fella.
Your horses are beautiful too, and in super nick. No wonder you are proud and want to show them off.
Joey is absolutely stunning. Good looking and unusual with it. How big do you think he'll get?
As for the stallion's 'tache. Absolutely amazing...both ridiculous and fantastic at the same time! 

Click to expand...

I am always chattin with the locals, most people accept us till they find out we are travllers some pull a funny face then and hide their valuables 

Joey is estimated to gt to about 14.3ish but min i wld say is 14hh should be a proper chuncky stamp of a cob though !


----------



## JingleTingle (24 November 2012)

Now those are what I call cobs. Beautiful beasts OP, you must be very proud of them. Ignore those ignorant enough not to know a well reared, bred and kept traditional cob when they see one. 

I hope you will continue to post on here and post more pictures of your horses. It will be a better place around here if we had a few more like you and a few less like the earlier couple of posters who chose to show themselves up by making pathetic and judgemental posts. I will give them the benefit of the doubt that they weren't being bigoted and racist  but possibly they thought they were being amusing?


----------



## Jericho (24 November 2012)

Joey is just lovely lovely!


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Understandable completely, i do question maself if i shld continue, Joey is our only Foal this yr and next few yrs we wont be breeding but buying in.
		
Click to expand...

There will always be buyers for decent bred horses & you pay for decent breeding.

Fair enough theres loads of horses in the markets for peanuts, however if your looking for hunt horse you wouldnt be at a market anyway, theres plenty of greddy people in all walks of life, breeding crap with crap, hence the markets and sales over-run with unwanted horses


----------



## Starzaan (24 November 2012)

Riley is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

I always keep contact and make sure i know were my lot r going  Sold a sweet filly 4 yrs ago and still recieve updates monthly with pictures. 

Thank you, i do take prides dont hav kids so these fill that role, lot less hassle to


----------



## katastrophykat (24 November 2012)

Hello Rileyboy! Welcome to HH- lovely lovely cobs, do you drive? I've been (secretly!) hankering after a stepping cob- I've seen a few lovely ones crossed with section D's as well for light trade classes...  

My baby hunter is part bred trotter- it's given him lovely paces, and great stamina. 

I agree that there's a market for a quality horse, as long as you breed it right and bring it on well, you give it the best you can chance of a great home. 

Also... I'm another lover of those odd ears!!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Hello Rileyboy! Welcome to HH- lovely lovely cobs, do you drive? I've been (secretly!) hankering after a stepping cob- I've seen a few lovely ones crossed with section D's as well for light trade classes...  

My baby hunter is part bred trotter- it's given him lovely paces, and great stamina. 

I agree that there's a market for a quality horse, as long as you breed it right and bring it on well, you give it the best you can chance of a great home. 

Also... I'm another lover of those odd ears!! 

Click to expand...

We do drive, we drive Mav regulary he loves it, sees the cart and comes gallopin up the field screaming. I wld love a trotter thinkin of getting some next year hopefully !

He is a lovely animal


----------



## as sweet as hunni (24 November 2012)

I hate people who tar them all with the same brush  my mums side of the family is traveler and my grandad(full traveler) is the most knowledgable person of animals I know! He used to own horses, he respected them, took care for them, and they. Respected him, he always asks me to make sure if hunni is ok and safe, he gets annoyed if I say she can be a little cow,as all horses are angels to him  I really wish people would not judge a book by its cover!
Anyway I love that moustache :O!


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 November 2012)

Rowreach said:



			That's quite normal lol   And there are a number of people on here who clearly consider themselves highly educated yet have no manners  

RileyBoy I think it's great you've come on here and posted pics of your horses 

Click to expand...

My spelling is SHOCKING at the momement - as i am trying to type flat on my back with my leg raised as its in plaster.

I love the skewbie too - what is a high stepper like to ride ?


----------



## Anglebracket (24 November 2012)

OFG said:



			loving his tash!
		
Click to expand...

I think so too. It would be a shame to shave it off.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			My spelling is SHOCKING at the momement - as i am trying to type flat on my back with my leg raised as its in plaster.

I love the skewbie too - what is a high stepper like to ride ?
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, honestly he has pinged a few people out of the saddle, nt nasty but can be bouncy,i genrally do allrite on him, he is only young tho so not been ridden much


----------



## alliersv1 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I am always chattin with the locals, most people accept us till they find out we are travllers some pull a funny face then and hide their valuables 

Joey is estimated to gt to about 14.3ish but min i wld say is 14hh should be a proper chuncky stamp of a cob though !
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Oh dear.
I must admit though, the suspicion does work both ways. We have a static site just down the road from our yard and the travellers there have a trotter and several small, chunky cobs. Last summer I was just about to get in my car, when I saw them all at the far end of the field opposite the yard making their way down to the riverbank. They had clearly escaped.
I was a bit nervous about going to the site, but I did anyway. I parked at the entrance and hoped someone was about. Luckily there was a man in his garden. He didn't look very friendly, and seemed very suspicious, just sort of stood and stared at me, but as soon as I mentioned the horses, his whole demeanour changed and he thanked me very much and ran off up the yard.

Joey's going to be a cracker when he grows up. Will you be keeping him or selling him?


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (24 November 2012)

A very good friend of mine bought her cob mare from travelers many years ago and she has been an absolute superstar. As friend said it was money very well spent


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:









Honestly* i normal *keep myself to myself but all the nice comments lead me to wnt to show off my amazing horses (bias)
		
Click to expand...

Well if your normal - you will be the only one on here whom is  !  most of us are stark raving bonkers !! -


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			I love the skewbie too - what is a high stepper like to ride ?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing.. Maybe I should make ASBO yob look at the YouTube clips and demand that he sorts himself out and lift his feet occasionally.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			Haha! Oh dear.
I must admit though, the suspicion does work both ways. We have a static site just down the road from our yard and the travellers there have a trotter and several small, chunky cobs. Last summer I was just about to get in my car, when I saw them all at the far end of the field opposite the yard making their way down to the riverbank. They had clearly escaped.
I was a bit nervous about going to the site, but I did anyway. I parked at the entrance and hoped someone was about. Luckily there was a man in his garden. He didn't look very friendly, and seemed very suspicious, just sort of stood and stared at me, but as soon as I mentioned the horses, his whole demeanour changed and he thanked me very much and ran off up the yard.

Joey's going to be a cracker when he grows up. Will you be keeping him or selling him?
		
Click to expand...

My dad is like that wary of people bt thats from how others have treated him in the past. That was great of you, many would of left it !

He is going to be, im going to sell him i think, were someone will really appreciate him


----------



## alliersv1 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			My dad is like that wary of people bt thats from how others have treated him in the past. That was great of you, many would of left it !

He is going to be, im going to sell him i think, were someone will really appreciate him
		
Click to expand...

It's a pity really. I think we're guilty of stereotyping from both sides, but we do have some stinkers round my way which doesn't help 

I think they'll be queueing up for Joey. If I had the time, and the money, and the land....


----------



## ribbons (24 November 2012)

Oh grumpyoldmare, thank you so much for giving the benefit of the doubt, how generous of you.

Rileyboy, straight away i said your horses are beautiful. Because they are. I know several travellers and am in total respect of their horse care and knowledge, it would put many here to shame. Be assured there
 is no prejudice from me, I did have a little pop at your first post, it was funny and if your anything like the travellers I know you won't be worrying about it. You know where your excell, those horses show that.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			It's a pity really. I think we're guilty of stereotyping from both sides, but we do have some stinkers round my way which doesn't help 

I think they'll be queueing up for Joey. If I had the time, and the money, and the land....

Click to expand...

Oh i agree completely have heard some travellers say nasty stuff about non travellers, but the thing is they hav neva spoke to one ! 

Im sure they will to, he is a special lad, who needs a great home and if no one fits my list he shall stay with us.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

ribbons said:



			Oh grumpyoldmare, thank you so much for giving the benefit of the doubt, how generous of you.

Rileyboy, straight away i said your horses are beautiful. Because they are. I know several travellers and am in total respect of their horse care and knowledge, it would put many here to shame. Be assured there
 is no prejudice from me, I did have a little pop at your first post, it was funny and if your anything like the travellers I know you won't be worrying about it. You know where your excell, those horses show that.
		
Click to expand...

Its like i said i am first to admit my spellin is bad, the truth is at school teachers neva addressed it because "you will neva get anywere you are a gypsy"  was their excuse.


----------



## alliersv1 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Oh i agree completely have heard some travellers say nasty stuff about non travellers, but the thing is they hav neva spoke to one ! 

Im sure they will to, he is a special lad, who needs a great home and if no one fits my list he shall stay with us.
		
Click to expand...

Well good for you for doing the right thing by him. I hope you stay around and we get to watch him grow up. He really is fab


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Its like i said i am first to admit my spellin is bad, the truth is at school teachers neva addressed it because "you will neva get anywere you are a gypsy"  was their excuse.
		
Click to expand...

The more you get pushed down the more you rise, I expect your old teacher's didnt think you would be running your own business, I was told I would get nowere to........Hate to admit but they were wrong


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			The more you get pushed down the more you rise, I expect your old teacher's didnt think you would be running your own business, I was told IO would get nowere to........Hate to admit but they were wrong 

Click to expand...

Exactly ! when i got my grades all passd she said thats good for a gypsy 

gives you the push to go further in life, would love to show her what i hav achieved ( with help from spell check )


----------



## spottyhorse (24 November 2012)

Stunning horses x


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			Well good for you for doing the right thing by him. I hope you stay around and we get to watch him grow up. He really is fab 

Click to expand...


I plan on, didnt think i wld be accepted so well, shall update when he dsnt look like a mass of mud


----------



## Star_Chaser (24 November 2012)

I hope you educated him with a small dose of the truth... I find a smile as you say it often works


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 November 2012)

You have some absolutely GORGEOUS horses there, very green eyed monster now lol 
Ignore what people have to say, its not WHAT you are but WHO you are that counts


----------



## quirky (24 November 2012)

I'm loving Riley  ... welcome to the forum Rileyboy!


----------



## Caol Ila (24 November 2012)

Love those horses, especially the mare.


----------



## OldNag (24 November 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous horses! You must be very proud of them. 

Sorry to hear you getting hassle, hope it doesn't happen often. 

Please keep the pictures coming


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

horseloaner said:



			I hope you educated him with a small dose of the truth... I find a smile as you say it often works 

Click to expand...

My dad did he is very touchy about his horses has been round them since he was 3 so knows his stuff down to experience.


----------



## FreddiesGal (24 November 2012)

Many years ago my granddad decided to make me a nameplate for one of my horse out of horse shoes. He had no idea where to get a mass of old shoes from so he went down to the local travellers. He said he was quite intimidated walking up to a group of about 11 Gypsies. He said he ended up chatting to them for an hour and that they were some of the nicest people he had come across. They told him to help himself to as many shoes as he wanted. You seem lovely, an as stated a hundred times now - your horses are gorgeous. I hope you stick around here, you certainly sound more pleasant than a lot of the "middle class" people on here.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

FreddiesGal said:



			Many years ago my granddad decided to make me a nameplate for one of my horse out of horse shoes. He had no idea where to get a mass of old shoes from so he went down to the local travellers. He said he was quite intimidated walking up to a group of about 11 Gypsies. He said he ended up chatting to them for an hour and that they were some of the nicest people he had come across. They told him to help himself to as many shoes as he wanted. You seem lovely, an as stated a hundred times now - your horses are gorgeous. I hope you stick around here, you certainly sound more pleasant than a lot of the "middle class" people on here.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, i think that if you approach 99% of travellers with a open mind they will accept you. Same for non travellers.

I guess you sadly always meat idiots in life


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I guess you sadly always meat idiots in life
		
Click to expand...

Fact of life I guess


----------



## kty82 (24 November 2012)

My horse was kept with traveller ponies at our old field. Lovely people had no problems. People shouldn't judge!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

kty82 said:



			My horse was kept with traveller ponies at our old field. Lovely people had no problems. People shouldn't judge!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt of minded if he had come ova and asked questions but it was acusing us that annoyed me.


----------



## Hutchlou (24 November 2012)

Welcome! Gorgeous horses! I have a traditional Irish h/w cob who I found out recently may have come through Appleby! He is the most lovable, bombproof, chilled out dude, you could ever hope to own! Clearly had a very good,balanced start in life wherever he came from.


----------



## Queenbee (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Today when going to the field where we keep our 5 cobs, 2 Broodmares, a ride and drive stallion and 2 youngstock. After picking their feet ut handling them etc, my dad and i started tacking up the stallion Riley to go for a hack and some old fella' who lives locally called us "thieving  ***** scum" well i am 100% a traveller but i have neva stole anything in my life. I was well educated and now run a small building firm. He threatended to ring the farmer for us just dumping our ponies there. We rent the field from the farmer who has never not recieved his rent. He then had the cheek to say they were abused without their coats on. Our horses have never gone hungry or thirsty, i dont rug them because they are fine they have a field shelter and do well without rugs. Just made me feel rite sick that he could taar us with such a wrong image. 

Dunt get me wrong i know some travellers do not do justice to their ponies but then i also know of non travellers who do so aswell. All of them have hay over winter and are groomed regulary.

Safe to say my old man gave him an ear full !
		
Click to expand...

this post just made me laugh... not at you OP, but at the narrow mindedness and judgemental attitude of some people... If I were you, as insulting as it was I would be hoping this idiot did 'report' you to the farmer... he'd feel a right plank then


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Hutchlou said:



			Welcome! Gorgeous horses! I have a traditional Irish h/w cob who I found out recently may have come through Appleby! He is the most lovable, bombproof, chilled out dude, you could ever hope to own! Clearly had a very good,balanced start in life wherever he came from. 

Click to expand...

Thank you ! We take Mav down to Appleby alot, and hopefuly Rileyshall be coming next time ! Lovely place to meet some nice horses and people, glad to hear you have such a lovely horse.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I wouldnt of minded if he had come ova and asked questions but it was acusing us that annoyed me.
		
Click to expand...

You said he was going to call the farmer who land it was?? I would of called the farmer in front of him just to put him right there and then, you will always get narrow minded idiots regardless,


----------



## Shysmum (24 November 2012)

Riley - thanks so much for the pics !! You horses are simply stunning - but them I'm biased totally as I adore  gypsy cobs. 

Shy's tash doesn't quite make the grade yet though does it, haha. 

Just WOW.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			You said he was going to call the farmer who land it was?? I would of called the farmer in front of him just to put him right there and then, you will always get narrow minded idiots regardless,
		
Click to expand...

The farmer loves the horses and is a friend of my fathers, the guy who approached us actually rents land off him to apparantly, so Darren (farmer) said he shall be havin a word with him. It seems to be back firing quickly


----------



## AppyHacker (24 November 2012)

Many years ago, we used to have 3 horses/ponies and as my sister and I got older, we had less 'time' for them. Always had lots of offers to help exercise them from local young riders and their parents but the only one we ever let within a mile of our horses more than once was the traveller girl who stopped in our area with her family several winters running. Now she had such a natural way with them, immediate respect from them all. Happily let her ride and 'do' them without supervision. Couldn't have said that for any of the other brats - wouldn't have let them look after my hamster!


----------



## AppyHacker (24 November 2012)

Oh and to the rude post referring to less than perfect spelling, my husband is a useless speller, painfully dyslexic, but teaches at university to MA level.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Riley - thanks so much for the pics !! You horses are simply stunning - but them I'm biased totally as I adore  gypsy cobs. 

Shy's tash doesn't quite make the grade yet though does it, haha. 

Just WOW.
		
Click to expand...

You r more than welcome, i love em' to only ever had Gypsy/traditionals not mad keen on anythin fine

Nothin like a tash.



AppyHacker said:



			Many years ago, we used to have 3 horses/ponies and as my sister and I got older, we had less 'time' for them. Always had lots of offers to help exercise them from local young riders and their parents but the only one we ever let within a mile of our horses more than once was the traveller girl who stopped in our area with her family several winters running. Now she had such a natural way with them, immediate respect from them all. Happily let her ride and 'do' them without supervision. Couldn't have said that for any of the other brats - wouldn't have let them look after my hamster!
		
Click to expand...


Yes i think because they r such a big part of our life most of us r great with them, glad to hear you are not one of this stereotyping people


----------



## Sparkles (24 November 2012)

Lovely lovely cobs


----------



## Fools Motto (24 November 2012)

Lovely horses. I would be another to queue up for the first broodmare there!
That HAS to be the BIGGEST tache on Mav's nose I've ever seen... No wonder he gets the ladies!!!

As for the insults you received, it sucks. Sorry you had to go through that. I guess some people just don't have, and are unlikely to ever have an open mind, and just tar people with the same brush before doing any research for the individual/team/family or whatever... shows who is intelligent there then!

Please keep posting, love to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Pidgeon (24 November 2012)

Wow stunning horses! Love the tash on Mav. Sister has a heavyweight cob with lots of feather but not quite such an impressive tash. anyway welcome to HHO you will soon learn which people to ignore by their silly bigoted comments.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Lovely horses. I would be another to queue up for the first broodmare there!
That HAS to be the BIGGEST tache on Mav's nose I've ever seen... No wonder he gets the ladies!!!

As for the insults you received, it sucks. Sorry you had to go through that. I guess some people just don't have, and are unlikely to ever have an open mind, and just tar people with the same brush before doing any research for the individual/team/family or whatever... shows who is intelligent there then!

Please keep posting, love to see more pictures!!!
		
Click to expand...

Once little Joey has gone, i shall be breakin' her in she is very quite so hopefuly she will be an easy one, has had a few kids sat on her bareback nd didnt bat an eyelid, so if everythin goes well i may sell her !

Defintly, im sure if people got to know us we wldnt be scary thugs


----------



## Gingerwitch (24 November 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Lovely lovely cobs 

Click to expand...

horse or owner ???


----------



## Shysmum (24 November 2012)

Well Riley, if anyone has done as much for the travelling community as you have on this forum, I'm yet to see it. Shy's breeder is at Appleby every year, and some of his stallions are just stunning - i wish I'd never had Shy done, as I have been offered a LOT of money for his services 

On the other hand, we've had a lot of unwelcome attention, and for me, that is hard to cope with - and that's come from the travelling community. I guess it's just all part of owning a stunner 

it's so lovely to have you here, i could hug you !!

ps - TELL YOUR DAD !


----------



## Montyforever (24 November 2012)

Gorgeous horses that are in fab condition and clearly loved 
Love driving and those stepping cobs look amazing!


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2012)

Welcome and think it's been said just a few times already... Riley is gorgeous!

Incidentally, travellers taught me how to drive my boy. We had loads of fun, very stressless and my boy took to it straight away at the caring hands of my friends Dad. Lent me the sulky too for nothing.


----------



## Amaranta (24 November 2012)

jesstickle said:



			ETS: I'm not mad keen on traddy cobs (as I'm sure is obvious from my signature) but I actually really like the mare in the first picture 

Click to expand...

Totally agree, I don't do cobs either but that mare is truly lovely, so nice to see someone breeding from a good mare and not expecting the stallion to cancel out the bad points in the mare.

OP there is ignorance in all walks of life - try to rise above it


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Well Riley, if anyone has done as much for the travelling community as you have on this forum, I'm yet to see it. Shy's breeder is at Appleby every year, and some of his stallions are just stunning - i wish I'd never had Shy done, as I have been offered a LOT of money for his services 

On the other hand, we've had a lot of unwelcome attention, and for me, that is hard to cope with - and that's come from the travelling community. I guess it's just all part of owning a stunner 

it's so lovely to have you here, i could hug you !!

ps - TELL YOUR DAD !
		
Click to expand...

I think its nice i can show everyone abit of our world and its been acceped so well !  I bet just luked at him and he is a lovely stamp ! bet he wld do well in the show ring !

He can hardly turn a laptop on so is baffled at the moment


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Welcome and think it's been said just a few times already... Riley is gorgeous!

Incidentally, travellers taught me how to drive my boy. We had loads of fun, very stressless and my boy took to it straight away at the caring hands of my friends Dad. Lent me the sulky too for nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, he knows it to 

Glad to hear you got him driving nothing like it



Amaranta said:



			Totally agree, I don't do cobs either but that mare is truly lovely, so nice to see someone breeding from a good mare and not expecting the stallion to cancel out the bad points in the mare.

OP there is ignorance in all walks of life - try to rise above it 

Click to expand...

I agree, both parents matter to me, she is a lovely girl Phoenix is her name forgot to put.


----------



## Queenbee (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Yes i was finished school with C's and above.

Wldnt say i am tha stupid, again we live in a house, work every day and pay taxes i wouldnt call myself stupid
		
Click to expand...




FionaM12 said:



			I know some very well educated people whose writing leaves much to be desired.


Welcome to the forum! your horses are gorgeous. 

Click to expand...

exactly this, Rileyboy welcome, I know a number of travellers down here in Cornwall, and they are all lovely, I remember one chap telling me, you treat us right and we will go out of our way to treat you right... screw us over, and you'll know about it   Genuine people, and you know where you stand with the travelling community... more than can be said for most people! Horse wise... well aren't they gorgeous... you must be very proud of them... they are all proper cobs 



Rileyboy said:



			My spelling is rubbish i know, however like i said finished school with c's nd above just finishing school for a traveller is acomplishmnt 

Click to expand...

Please don't feel the need to explain yourself... Ignore the crass comments by the ill educated few on here... 



Oedemitous Camel said:



			with respect JHoward ... if people's education was judged on their forum posts I wouldn't have had you down as the most diligent student! 

xx
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself. Such a shame that some people feel they have to put someone else down to make themselves feel better about 



shysmum said:



			Well Riley, if anyone has done as much for the travelling community as you have on this forum, I'm yet to see it. Shy's breeder is at Appleby every year, and some of his stallions are just stunning - i wish I'd never had Shy done, as I have been offered a LOT of money for his services 

On the other hand, we've had a lot of unwelcome attention, and for me, that is hard to cope with - and that's come from the travelling community. I guess it's just all part of owning a stunner 

it's so lovely to have you here, i could hug you !!
		
Click to expand...

 lovely post


----------



## TandD (24 November 2012)

welcome  what amazing horses! they are proper cobs!!! love their feather and the furryness.....its not a cob without feather and 1 inch fur thickness 

ive never known a genuine traveller neglect their horses and love to see the group that come every summer near us...some of the best cared for horses ive seen! they truly love their horses - unlike some people i know!


----------



## kellybee (24 November 2012)

For all the complaining people do about travellers, there is no denying that we have something HUGE in common and if your (amazing) cobs and your posts can bear a little influence on the smaller minded folks in this world, that can only be a good thing!

I NEED that skewbald. It's fabulous! And as for that tashe, he's like a big hairy ringmaster!

I'd love to be a fly on the wall when your neighbour talks to the farmer. Bet he feels like a right prat now. Always makes me chuckle when people think horses, especially natives need babying... like evolution intended them to wear rugs and keep their legs clean. I can't imagine how horses cope without them!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Thank you QueenBee it rlly has made my day after all what ahppend this morning to hear such lovely comments, and how acceptin everyone has been, i shall defintly be a regular and share abit of the traveller world, wait til Appleby you will hate me after i post millions of pictures


----------



## indie999 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Our stallion Maverick
















Broodmare and foals











Riley youngstock 












Hope they show up, thanks for all the comments so far nice to know not everyone hates us !
		
Click to expand...

 But I love love that M'tache. I did spot a very young brown and white cob on the A10 being driven at Cheshunt recently? Was it you???? I did think that is nice and was trotting away oblivious to the really  mega heavy traffic. But nice pics. I just like the way some horse people just get on with it in the good old fashioned way, I wish I had that knowledge. As for rugging I never rugged a cob, hardy native type (unless elderly etc). As long as fed and watered and are not tethered. Some hay in snow etc.Yours are stunning and well looked after so I dont know how you were criticised.

Good luck.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

kellybee said:



			For all the complaining people do about travellers, there is no denying that we have something HUGE in common and if your (amazing) cobs and your posts can bear a little influence on the smaller minded folks in this world, that can only be a good thing!

I NEED that skewbald. It's fabulous! And as for that tashe, he's like a big hairy ringmaster!

I'd love to be a fly on the wall when your neighbour talks to the farmer. Bet he feels like a right prat now. Always makes me chuckle when people think horses, especially natives need babying... like evolution intended them to wear rugs and keep their legs clean. I can't imagine how horses cope without them!
		
Click to expand...

Oh defintly horses are our life (i think i can speak for the travelling community on that point) and you cn talk to us for hours about them. Oh defintly he even asked "where are their shoes ? they do not have shoes" he thought shoes covered the hoof like a human shoe.... says it all relly !


----------



## Slightlyconfused (24 November 2012)

Welcome and your horses are stunning! 

To be honest the travellers round my way scare mr silly. They aren't very friendly to others and have been known to be very dodgey. 

But I know not all Travellers are the same. I look forward to seeing more updates of your cobs. I love Mav and his tash!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

M'tashe i love it ! new name for it now 

Not us im afraid, he is having a goofing about time to mature abit with light work. Im big on letting youngsters have time to mature then he shall be coming to Appleby with Mav


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2012)

Here he is, first day...













bit small that... will try make it bigger!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

slightlyconfused said:



			Welcome and your horses are stunning! 

To be honest the travellers round my way scare mr silly. They aren't very friendly to others and have been known to be very dodgey. 

But I know not all Travellers are the same. I look forward to seeing more updates of your cobs. I love Mav and his tash!

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this, i feel the need to aplogise i bet they are the type who dont leave their community and are sheltered, when i have kids they shall be educated to the outside world


----------



## Ladyinred (24 November 2012)

Love your stallion and the red and white youngster too.. well, actually all of them lol.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Ladyinred said:



			Love your stallion and the red and white youngster too.. well, actually all of them lol.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, lovely lads they are


----------



## kellybee (24 November 2012)

slightlyconfused said:



			To be honest the travellers round my way scare mr silly. They aren't very friendly to others and have been known to be very dodgey.
		
Click to expand...

I feel this way too... but not about the travellers - they're the first to call me when my *****land escapes (to tell me they've put her back, fixed the fencing and to warn me I should tread in the hoof prints she's left in the pristine graveyard lawns before the vicar finds out). It's the big competition yards that intimidate me!


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

Oedemitous Camel said:



			That 'tache is amazing!! It's like a sea anemone

with respect JHoward ... if people's education was judged on their forum posts I wouldn't have had you down as the most diligent student! 

xx
		
Click to expand...

I never started a post telling the world how well educated i was then proceeded to carry on with text speak and god nos what else did i!

tbh i think an old member is having a giggle with you all.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Neva said I bred him, I have bred from a friend horse


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

If you have nothin productive to comment please dunt bother I'm not out for an argument 

Thanks


----------



## MissCandy (24 November 2012)

BEAUTIFUL horses!

Thanks to everyone who kept reposting the pics so I could keep looking at them as I was reading the thread 

Welcome to the forum Rileyboy,  I'm looking forward to seeing more posts from you


----------



## Superhot (24 November 2012)

I just thought that everyone contributing to this thread would appreciate hearing about the latest job advertised in Ipswich.  The headmaster of a large secondary school is seeking to recruit several people to edit the spelling and grammar of the school reports, written by the TEACHERS!!!!  It beggars belief really, but at £14 an hour, maybe I should apply...so Rileyboy, I don't think you have anything to apologise for.
Love the look and character of your horses, look forward to hearing how they progress.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Neva said I bred him, I have bred from a friend horse
		
Click to expand...

You moving into trotters next year?? So far I have found that Ireland has the best breeding by far, look up chip & pin on youtube winner of king of the road 4 yrs in a row


----------



## Ladyinred (24 November 2012)

Phew.. have read all the thread now!

Welcome Rileyboy. I know a lot of our local travellers and I know if my horses ever went missing they would be the first people to help me find them again. Lovely, genuine people who don't deserve the crap they get from people who think they are better.


----------



## rema (24 November 2012)

Your horses are stunning.Love the foal...Welcome to the forum..Please tell me how you get those feathers so long..Mine keeps stepping on them and breaking them..


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

For a traveller I am well educated my brothers dropped school at 14 to work with my dad, I completed school with my grades . That's a crackin horse Lee ! Thank you superhot I didn't realise on a forum u need to type propar English


----------



## MissCandy (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I didn't realise on a forum u need to type propar English
		
Click to expand...

It seems some people think you do, but most of us appreciate a post for the content not the little errors so please don't be put off.  Don't feel like you have to keep justifying yourself.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

I just dont want an argument to appear, just found a picture forum will put sme more ones I av' on there


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			I never started a post telling the world how well educated i was then proceeded to carry on with text speak and god nos what else did i!

tbh i think an old member is having a giggle with you all.
		
Click to expand...

He was really trying to demonstrate he's not the stereotype people imagine travellers to be like, he's already explained what he meant by well educated. And it's not text speak really, is it? I know lots of people who write in text speak, I can't understand them.  But I understand Rileyboy's posts perfectly.

If it's someone messing about "for a giggle" then shame on them. For myself, I am happy to accept he is who he says he is. Much as I love it, this forum can be a bit insular at times, it's great to have someone from a slightly different horsey culture come in for a chat.

It's a breath of fresh air IMO.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (24 November 2012)

Riley Boy your horses are stunning just love them to bits, welcome

I have an Irish name myself and lost count of the times I was called diddacoy when I was young by idiots. Worked out ok for me wonder how they are doing

My neighbour rented his field to travellers and he was  moaning over the fence that they hadn't paid and he was frightened to say anything .... anyway over new year he went on holiday switched off his water and left them without any facilities.  I helped them out every morning for 4 days and we got talking, turns out he had taken rent in cash in advance and hadn't said he was going away and refused to section off grazing etc.  They said it was difficult to rent grazing as travellers and they hadn't wanted to upset the apple cart. 

As for the spelling I have three degrees and cant spell for toffee and dont really care much either.  To add to this sin I don't think its worth doing much punctuation on forums.  It really annoys some folk but if they are so narrow in perspective and outlook that they cant read beyond this who cares


----------



## Ladyinred (24 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			I never started a post telling the world how well educated i was then proceeded to carry on with text speak and god nos what else did i!

tbh i think an old member is having a giggle with you all.
		
Click to expand...

'I' is always a capital letter. And 'nos' should, presumably, be spelled 'knows'. I am not even going to start on the grammar!

Back off jh, you sound very bitter and twisted when you keep criticising


----------



## Kellys Heroes (24 November 2012)

Welcome Rileyboy!

Lovely to hear from you! I'm sure you could teach us all a thing or two, most of us are nice and love to learn! 

I don't know the first thing about cobs (I have a Trotter x Sec D that was rescued from gypsies (I don't think traveller is the right word - obviously a bad bunch, forgive my ignorance!) and an ISH) but I can still appreciate their beauty and their condition! Spot on  Beautiful, beautiful horses.

I hope you enjoy it on here and stick around for a long time!
K x


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

I swear I am who I say I am, u would have to be pretty sad to pretend to be someone your not. I just want to show people we are not all bad and so far almst everyone has been amazin! I have said sorry for my spellin' plenty of times


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

Shivvy, what does diddacoy mean please?


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Kelly not ignorance I have met a few travellers who I was ashamd to be assosiated with ! Great to no you took him on


----------



## Twinkley Lights (24 November 2012)

I didn't know when it was first shouted at me as a child ... turns out it's an old name for a traveller but not a nice one think mudblood in Harry Potter


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 November 2012)

Lovin' the correct usage of the apostrophe! And the beautiful phrasing which then is carefully abandoned in the next post. Interesting.


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I swear I am who I say I am, u would have to be pretty sad to pretend to be someone your not. I just want to show people we are not all bad and so far almst everyone has been amazin! I have said sorry for my spellin' plenty of times
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, your spelling is not an issue, there's no need to apologize. Many regulars on here have much worse!  Your posts are perfectly clear in their meaning.  Please don't let a few daft remarks get to you.


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			He was really trying to demonstrate he's not the stereotype people imagine travellers to be like, he's already explained what he meant by well educated. And it's not text speak really, is it? I know lots of people who write in text speak, I can't understand them.  But I understand Rileyboy's posts perfectly.

If it's someone messing about "for a giggle" then shame on them. For myself, I am happy to accept he is who he says he is. Much as I love it, this forum can be a bit insular at times, it's great to have someone from a slightly different horsey culture come in for a chat.

It's a breath of fresh air IMO.
		
Click to expand...

i was never saying he wasnt a gypsy and i couldnt care less what some body is (ive worked for gypsys)



Ladyinred said:



			'I' is always a capital letter. And 'nos' should, presumably, be spelled 'knows'. I am not even going to start on the grammar!

Back off jh, you sound very bitter and twisted when you keep criticising
		
Click to expand...

please dont as i can assure you mine is down to typing one handed and word changes/odd ones are the damn phone when im using that. other times i just cba.

but *I* do thank you for the quick english lesson.


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Lovin' the correct usage of the apostrophe! And the beautiful phrasing which then is carefully abandoned in the next post. Interesting.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

I can use correct grammar generlly but like I said it's a forum on horses rite ? Not spellin


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Startin to see what people ment about there bein some dam right rude people on here !


----------



## Twinkley Lights (24 November 2012)

Quite right Horses not spelling.

All this troll chasing is wearing thin now ... in the end this is virtual so we don't actually know that anyone is what they say they are , but if the topic is good and the posts interesting then bravo!


----------



## Patterdale (24 November 2012)

Last time I looked at this thread it was all lovely comments, come back and it's descended into typical HHO sniping about language skills. What a shame. 

Your horses are beautiful rileyboy


----------



## jeeve (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Startin to see what people ment about there bein some dam right rude people on here !
		
Click to expand...

Some of the posters here give anyone new a tough time, don't take it personally.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Thanks patterdale I'm on my iPad now so hopefully tht auto correct should help the grammar nazis


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Startin to see what people ment about there bein some dam right rude people on here !
		
Click to expand...

I shouldnt worry rb, at least no one is jumping on you for stallions/mares/youngstock living to gether and un needed breeding. 

ffs lad just dont say you advertise on dragon driving lol.


----------



## Rowreach (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Startin to see what people ment about there bein some dam right rude people on here !
		
Click to expand...

  Oh yes.


----------



## m3gan (24 November 2012)

Black_Horse_White said:



			You're not the first person to be accused of being cruel for not rugging your horses. It happens all the time by people who know nothing about horses. Should not judge people until you've taken the time to get to know them. Take no notice and carry on loving your beautiful horses 

Click to expand...

Ditto; back in the day nobody had rugs, except the old heavy hessian ones. Now it's crazy people overugging all the time, god help the poor horses when it get really cold. they will have so many layers on they won't be able to move!


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

patterdale said:



			Last time I looked at this thread it was all lovely comments, come back and it's descended into typical HHO sniping about language skills. What a shame. 

Your horses are beautiful rileyboy 

Click to expand...

It's actually shameful IMO. A few members are intent on hounding the OP to try to show he's not "for real". Of course, if he is, they could well succeed in driving him off the forum.

Why oh why can't people just accept new members without this disgraceful show of rudeness?

Like I say, shameful.


----------



## Shysmum (24 November 2012)

well whatever, I like this thread


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

The stallion is kept in a stock fenced pen with a Shetland gelding the rest r together.. Were is the unecessary breedin? 

Again stereotypin


----------



## Twinkley Lights (24 November 2012)

Rowreach said:



  Oh yes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed. I'm waiting for the night with some poor soul on the edge who happens to spell suicide incorrectly or something similar and the following lecture on spelling pushes them over


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			The stallion is kept in a stock fenced pen with a Shetland gelding the rest r together.. Were is the unecessary breedin? 

Again stereotypin
		
Click to expand...

i was being flippant.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

We r laughin my spellin is terrible iPad changes some of it to complete jargon as it dunt understand it ha ha, dads input "tell em we steal church roofin and led pipes aswell as dragon driving half way there"


----------



## Twinkley Lights (24 November 2012)

Ignore them !!! Photo of Shetland now please


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			The stallion is kept in a stock fenced pen with a Shetland gelding the rest r together.. Were is the unecessary breedin? 

Again stereotypin
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,

Your working with cobs, Im working with trotters with the same background there still be plenty of stereotyping just because of that background.


----------



## ZoeCharlotte (24 November 2012)

Come into this a bit late, but I just wanted to say how gorgeous your horses are! Usually one for the finer breeds myself but Riley really is gorgeous


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

On the iPad now so will upload Shetland called Morris tomorow off laptop bt he is cheeky as ! Might hav to get some advice come Jan frm you Lee with trotters


----------



## Rowreach (24 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			i was being flippant. 

Click to expand...

Well maybe you should stop being flippant, apologise for your initial comment and join in the thread properly, or walk away and look at something else?


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			On the iPad now so will upload Shetland called Morris tomorow off laptop bt he is cheeky as ! Might hav to get some advice come Jan frm you Lee with trotters
		
Click to expand...

Fire away fella


----------



## Queenbee (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Startin to see what people ment about there bein some dam right rude people on here !
		
Click to expand...

Truly, ignore them, that's what we try to do... Believe me at least one of them is worse in real life... A right 'gem' anyway.... If there is someone who's opinions you would rather not read.... You can always use the 'user ignore' button


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Quite right Horses not spelling.

All this troll chasing is wearing thin now ... *in the end this is virtual so we don't actually know that anyone is what they say they are* , but if the topic is good and the posts interesting then bravo!
		
Click to expand...

That's such a good point. For all we know, none of us are who we say we are. We all know that, but we accept it and this is quite a community. So I wonder why some new-comers get interrogated and inundated with silly "in" jokes about trolls? 

For all anyone here knows, I could be a twenty-three stone wagon driver called Bill who fantasizes about being a lady called Fiona.


----------



## MrsHutt (24 November 2012)

First of all, well done for posting on here (bit nerve wracking for _anyone_ first time!)

Secondly, there are good and bad in all walks of life and I think it's best to take people as you find them.  We have a traveller park only about a mile down the road, and I don't think I have ever heard of any trouble of any kind from them.  However, there is another family who are known to be a bit 'dodgy' - and the police make them the first port of call if anything goes missing from a barn or garage!

Someone mentioned the MPs expenses scandal - 'nuff said!  (correct use of apostrophe, I believe!)

Lastly - what beautiful, well cared for horses you have!  I will look forward to seeing more pics!  And I agree with the majority - that 'tash is SUPERB!


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			We r laughin my spellin is terrible iPad changes some of it to complete jargon as it dunt understand it ha ha, dads input "tell em we steal church roofin and led pipes aswell as dragon driving half way there" 

Click to expand...

Ah well least we know yr a good church glee lol



Rowreach said:



			Well maybe you should stop being flippant, apologise for your initial comment and join in the thread properly, or walk away and look at something else? 

Click to expand...

yes mother


----------



## MrsHutt (24 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			For all anyone here knows, I could be a twenty-three stone wagon driver called Bill who fantasizes about being a lady called Fiona. 

Click to expand...


This just made me chuckle


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Ah ! Neva saw that thanks queenbee and I bet !


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Wat have I started haha


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			For all anyone here knows, I could be a twenty-three stone wagon driver called Bill who fantasizes about being a lady called Fiona. 

Click to expand...

You could well be, however aint nothing to do with us whatever you are.

As soon as you mention your a traveller, people look at you as you got 2 head's or your deformed.....In this day and age its a joke.


----------



## Welsh (24 November 2012)

Well don't stop now, I've just made some popcorn!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Yes indeed. I'm waiting for the night with some poor soul on the edge who happens to spell suicide incorrectly or something similar and the following lecture on spelling pushes them over 

Click to expand...

Puuhlease! I find that a *ridiculous* argument.  

Isn't it now an HHO ritual to poke the newbie? I got some charming comments when I first joined: took me a while and not for nothing is HHO known as the dark side on other forums!

 Weirdly, I find that recently, people are saying that spelling and grammar should not be corrected yet HHO is renowned for doing so.  Is it no longer important? I disagree.


----------



## ebonyallen (24 November 2012)

Sorry to read this, as I know to my cost there are some horrid people out there, we all need to rise above them.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

I guess u will just hav to trust Im nt that sad to go to all this trouble


----------



## blacksabbeth (24 November 2012)

Your hairies are gorgeous,especially your red and white hes amazeing.I know hes hard to catch but I will do a deal with you if I could catch him in 10 minutes Ill sneek him home he,he.Honestly your horses are beautiful and I wouldnt listen to anyone whos negative and carry on with what your doing as it shows in your horses how well they look.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ABC (24 November 2012)

Loving your comment FionaM12, or should that be Bill?


----------



## Kellys Heroes (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			We r laughin my spellin is terrible iPad changes some of it to complete jargon as it dunt understand it ha ha, dads input "tell em we steal church roofin and led pipes aswell as dragon driving half way there" 

Click to expand...

Lol, your dad sounds like a cracker! 

I wasn't sure if gypsy or traveller was the right word to use for the idiots who mistreated my girl - there's good and bad in all folk (even the well-educated, wealthy experts on here )

K x


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			You could well be, however aint nothing to do with us whatever you are.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, that's my point. Everyone here's always accepted that I am who I say I am. Some newcomers get ridiculed and people are out to try to trip them up and prove they're not for real. 

I don't know why they do it. I just wish they'd accept everyone on face value, and if they ever do turn out to be not what they say, so what?


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Thank you blacksabbeth deal, he runs rings for 10 mins with his head beteween his knees  gd lad though !


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

ABC said:



			Loving your comment FionaM12, or should that be Bill?  

Click to expand...

* Hitches belt over string vest, scratches stubbly chin, adjusts fag in mouth and grins *


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Dad is great cant take him any where tho !


----------



## TandD (24 November 2012)

being a horse! forum and not a 'lets put everyone down cos they arent exactly like me' forum....... we shood all strt tlkin like ths! itll pi** evry1 off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (excessive !!! marks!  )
may be a silly question! but cos i have broncking dressage horses.... have you taught your stallion mav to step/walk/trot like that.....or was it 'bred' into him with some sort of walking/trotting horse combined with cob? only ive never known of a cob who does that!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			You could well be, however aint nothing to do with us whatever you are.

As soon as you mention your a traveller, people look at you as you got 2 head's or your deformed.....In this day and age its a joke.
		
Click to expand...

But sadly, some of them still lived to the stereotype. I teach lots, I live near them and they unfortunately frequently behave in a way that leads people to hate their way of life. I seriously think the traveller programmes on TV have only served to highlight what people already believed.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy the wall eye'd foal, will he/she be up for sale?


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Isn't it now an HHO ritual to poke the newbie?
		
Click to expand...

Why is it? isn't that just a bit puerile?



cinnamontoast said:



			Weirdly, I find that recently, people are saying that spelling and grammar should not be corrected yet HHO is renowned for doing so.  Is it no longer important?
		
Click to expand...

Why the hell should it matter? As long as the posts' meanings are clear, who cares what the spelling's like?

Many people have writing problems or English isn't their first language.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Mav believe it or not has hackney in there so has naturly high steps wasnt why I bought him.  N joey ? White n black ears ? He wil be


----------



## blacksabbeth (24 November 2012)

Your welcome,im sure I could tempt him some how Ill think of a way and when I thought of it,you will catch me sneeking down the road with him lol.I promise I wouldnt do that,but please keep posting pictures and keeping us up to date I would love to see your hairy bunch through out the year,but keep up your good work it shows by miles how well there looked after.


----------



## TED2010 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			We r laughin my spellin is terrible iPad changes some of it to complete jargon as it dunt understand it ha ha, dads input "tell em we steal church roofin and led pipes aswell as dragon driving half way there" 

Click to expand...

Think I would like your dad, he sounds like a hoot!  Welcome and thanks for posting, really enjoyed looking at the pictures of your very handsome horses.  Just ignore stupid comments about spelling etc, some people must have too much time on their hands.  I don't have time to re-read my posts to check for spelling or grammar mistakes and I don't care anyway! This Forum would be a nicer place if it was a bit more about horses and a bit less about bitching but there are a lot of decent people on here so please don't let it put you off


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			But sadly, some of them still lived to the stereotype. I teach lots, I live near them and they unfortunately frequently behave in a way that leads people to hate their way of life. I seriously think the traveller programmes on TV have only served to highlight what people already believed. 

Click to expand...


Yes but thats tarin everyone to the same brush, I dont know what your background is I.e you could be off a council estate do that make you a chav?? I know of people on council estate that are hardworking and decent people also know a few of the other that never intend on doing a days work in there life. 

Would you like to be judged everyday in what you do?? Im sure you will be sick of it after a week of it.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Mav believe it or not has hackney in there so has naturly high steps wasnt why I bought him.  N joey ? White n black ears ? He wil be
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Joey, whats he's breeding to?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (24 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Puuhlease! I find that a *ridiculous* argument.  

Isn't it now an HHO ritual to poke the newbie? I got some charming comments when I first joined: took me a while and not for nothing is HHO known as the dark side on other forums!

 Weirdly, I find that recently, people are saying that spelling and grammar should not be corrected yet HHO is renowned for doing so.  Is it no longer important? I disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Please dont use my posts to justify poor behaviour or to make you feel comfortable being in a nasty clique, be in or out who cares, just ignore it if you disagree.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Why is it? isn't that just a bit puerile?
		
Click to expand...

But then we'd all just tolerate trolls or windup merchants or people talking crap or selling mobiles. 




			Why the hell should it matter? As long as the posts' meanings are clear, who cares what the spelling's like?

Many people have writing problems or English isn't their first language.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it matters! Were I writing on a foreign forum, I'd really hope I'd be corrected for wrong usage. Some poor spelling is just lazy (where are the 'uphauled' clique when you need them?). I would honestly think that decent spelling of common words would be helpful in the world of work. 'Discusting' annoys me every time. I don't think it's a bad thing or snobby to have standards and from your vocabulary e.t.c., I see that you are careful with how you spell!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (24 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			That's such a good point. For all we know, none of us are who we say we are. We all know that, but we accept it and this is quite a community. So I wonder why some new-comers get interrogated and inundated with silly "in" jokes about trolls? 

For all anyone here knows, I could be a twenty-three stone wagon driver called Bill who fantasizes about being a lady called Fiona. 

Click to expand...

Good luck Bill but hmmm.... at 23 stone is your horse a weight carrier


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Good luck Bill but hmmm.... at 23 stone is your horse a weight carrier

Click to expand...

Never bin near a horse luv. It's all fantasy.  *flicks ash on keyboard snd adjusts gut*


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Dads unregistered but ace of spades nice chunky type, and mum is there Phoenix, he was ment to go to dads owner but circmstance changed


----------



## missieh (24 November 2012)

Welcome to the forum, lovely horses and I managed to get through this whole thread in one sitting!!! I am a big fan of horses not being mollycoddled with rugs.  Sadly rugs are now a fashion accessory for most with no real thought for what would truly be best for the horse. Mother nature made a pretty good job in my opinion!! The thing that really get my goat is when horses native to the British Isles are clipped to get some weight off!!!!! Very cruel.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

My lot r natural in this wether, they r warm,groomed,fed n happy ! Ther is a cob down the road in a hevy turn out, clipped dunt see the point , but thank you


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			But then we'd all just tolerate trolls or windup merchants or people talking crap or selling mobiles. 

Click to expand...

I think most people here enjoy the trolls.  And spam just gets removed. But if someone comes on and says who they are, why not just accept it's true until it's clear one way or another? Otherwise you run the risk of upsetting and driving away a genuine new member.  




cinnamontoast said:



			I don't think it's a bad thing or snobby to have standards and from your vocabulary e.t.c., I see that you are careful with how you spell!
		
Click to expand...

I'm lucky that reasonably correct use of English has always come fairly easily to me. But I don't discriminate against those to whom it doesn't.

Actually, I think it *is* snobby.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Dads unregistered but ace of spades nice chunky type, and mum is there Phoenix, he was ment to go to dads owner but circmstance changed
		
Click to expand...


whats hes age at the moment? you selling when he's weaned off or waiting for a bit?


----------



## Cedars (24 November 2012)

The foal with the different coloured ears, oh my gosh those ears are so yummy! 

This post makes me wonder who's Puzzy's daddy was. She came from travellers  

Welcome to the forum, Rileyboy. x


----------



## brighteyes (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Understandable completely, i do question maself if i shld continue, Joey is our only Foal this yr and next few yrs we wont be breeding but buying in.
		
Click to expand...


That you have questioned it yourself and bred just the one is enough  I hope if you set an example you will become a model to follow.

The guy who has hundreds of coloureds running wild through Wales has done untold damage to the community he represents and those through which his stock run riot.  It's a massive shame on many levels, from a welfare point of view to colouring people's view of your family.  

Speak as you find.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Joey is 6ish months now, tbh am waitin and leavin him till he is abwt 1ish befor I think of sellin im get him handled and Mature abut


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (24 November 2012)

Beautiful horses, love the little foal- so cute. Looks as if your horses are extremely well cared for so I would ignore the irritants who say otherwise. It baffles me how some people can be so small minded. Some of my close friends are very friendly with the local travellers and they say nothing but lovely things about them as people and horse owners. Please do keep us updated, would love to hear more updates/pictures ...oh and welcome to HHO


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I think most people here enjoy the trolls.  And spam just gets removed. But if someone comes on and says who they are, why not just accept it's true until it's clear one way or another?
		
Click to expand...

Not disputing his identity, but the writing/phrasing is great then poor, then great. It's just odd or he's not proud to have got through to GCSEs, which, IME, is hugely unusual for a male traveller.




			I'm lucky that reasonably correct use of English has always come fairly easily to me. But I don't discriminate against those to whom it doesn't.

Actually, I think it *is* snobby. 

Click to expand...

Hardly snobby, it's just sensible and makes you more employable. Who would want to employ the sign writer who did this?


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Its odd we liv in a house again stereotypes I hav dodged. I am more than proud to hav got my gcse's I am dyslexic as a kid this werent delt with


----------



## brighteyes (24 November 2012)

*Rileyboy* can I ask how YOU feel when you see yearlings and two-year-olds being trotted at full speed behind a trap, by the people you are accused of being 'connected' with?  Is it the same as the outrage and despair felt by most horse-lovers?

Genuine Q.


----------



## katastrophykat (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy- don't bother rising to it, just ignore them!  

Now then- you said you were going down to Appleby- are you 'oop north too?? There's a fair few nice trotters over my way- I'm in Durham and one of my pals races trotters of you want a few looking over- always happy to pony shop (specially for other people!!)


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

It makes me sick to my stomach, at tht age they shld be gallabantin round a field without a care  I have had my jaw broken for tellin someone off for doin exactly tht to a young 2yr old


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



*Rileyboy* can I ask how YOU feel when you see yearlings and two-year-olds being trotted at full speed behind a trap, by the people you are accused of being 'connected' with?  Is it the same as the outrage and despair felt by most horse-lovers?

Genuine Q.
		
Click to expand...

In the wild youngsters would have to keep up with the herd or get eaten. As long as they are not being dragged along by a car or van but at horse speed what harm can it do. .?


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Kata I am Lancashire so yeh  only lukin next year though


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



*Rileyboy* can I ask how YOU feel when you see yearlings and two-year-olds being trotted at full speed behind a trap, by the people you are accused of being 'connected' with?  Is it the same as the outrage and despair felt by most horse-lovers?

Genuine Q.
		
Click to expand...


How do you feel about flat racers/ steple chashers being raced at 2yr olds?


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Hardly snobby, it's just sensible and makes you more employable. Who would want to employ the sign writer who did this?
		
Click to expand...

People aren't here to get jobs though.  They're here for fun or interest.
I personally find it very rude to correct other peoples' spelling or grammar, unless asked.

Had a giggle at that van though! 

Although, tbh, if he came well recommended for his trade I probably wouldn't care about his spelling.


----------



## katastrophykat (24 November 2012)

Lol lee!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

I'm big on Restin youngsters lettin em chill till 3ish perhaps I'm wrong tho


----------



## FionaM12 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Kata I am Lancashire so yeh  only lukin next year though
		
Click to expand...

*waves* I'm in Lancashire too.


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

thats not a gypsys way though rb, personally it doesnt bother me, and having worked for a gypsy with trotters, and i started breaking a yearling, the older horses were the best looked after lot ever, and none of them were ragged on roads, 

and considering they all lived in none ever had filled legs/tendon issues/behaviour issues/swollen legs.

I expect you would know who the family was if i told you. very well known..


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Lol lee! 

Click to expand...

What ??


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Neva had trotters hav a lot to lern! But with our lot they r lunged from 2ish with tck and by 3 they shld be ridden regulary. Mine dunt live in again dunt think they need it


----------



## Big Ben (24 November 2012)

Yeah, read it all, do I get prize?

Welcome to you and your cobs Rileyboy, join me onto the 'tach lovers.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			thats not a gypsys way though rb, personally it doesnt bother me, and having worked for a gypsy with trotters, and i started breaking a yearling, the older horses were the best looked after lot ever, and none of them were ragged on roads, 

and considering they all lived in none ever had filled legs/tendon issues/behaviour issues/swollen legs.

I expect you would know who the family was if i told you. very well known..
		
Click to expand...

Finally someone speaking some sense, Hard ground is good for there legs, search any breeder in the states or better still in the world and they will tell you the same thing, what do you think we just run are horses into the ground & buy another when its riddled what lameness?? 

Gotta love the people that think they know it all but can write all there knowledge on the back of a first class stamp.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Hm maybe trotters ain't such a gd idea thn haha. Stick to wht you know they always aay


----------



## NinjaPony (24 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



			In the wild youngsters would have to keep up with the herd or get eaten. As long as they are not being dragged along by a car or van but at horse speed what harm can it do. .?
		
Click to expand...

Because being hammered on a hard road at the age of 2 for miles on end can break a horse later down the line. And I speak with experiance as I bought my lovely lovely cob type mare at 8, and at 10 I lost her to concussion induced navicular.From being hammered down a road far too young. So actually it can do a lot of harm and it makes me sick to my stomach when I see it.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Have Always let ours mature bt then they are ridden mainly mav is driven for long hacks not trottin so Neva done anythin


----------



## Izzwizz (24 November 2012)

Love the photos of your horses, esp your brood mare.  I have an O'Reilly, spelt different but a coloured boy and just gorgeous..


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

*stupid iPad 

Anythin like dat


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Thanks izzwizz love the coloured ones


----------



## NinjaPony (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			*stupid iPad 

Anythin like dat
		
Click to expand...

I am not suggesting you do, your horses are gorgeous and you seem very sensible, welcome to the forum  Despite owning  2 natives now I have a soft spot for proper chunky traditionals.


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			How do you feel about flat racers/ steple chashers being raced at 2yr olds?
		
Click to expand...

Chasers are not raced at 2. Most chasers are sold as "stores" at a much older age. Many are not even ridden until they are five.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Dad taught me my ways hrs been doin it for yrs and hasn't done bad


----------



## jhoward (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Finally someone speaking some sense, Hard ground is good for there legs, search any breeder in the states or better still in the world and they will tell you the same thing, what do you think we just run are horses into the ground & buy another when its riddled what lameness?? 

Gotta love the people that think they know it all but can write all there knowledge on the back of a first class stamp.
		
Click to expand...




NinjaPony said:



			Because being hammered on a hard road at the age of 2 for miles on end can break a horse later down the line. And I speak with experiance as I bought my lovely lovely cob type mare at 8, and at 10 I lost her to concussion induced navicular.From being hammered down a road far too young. So actually it can do a lot of harm and it makes me sick to my stomach when I see it.
		
Click to expand...

the decent ones dont, they jog the horses and build them up, a fast trotter is worth a huge sum, especially as most will be colts/stallions

one of our best trotters was 7, they done miles of fittening work and were jogged not hammered. when i started work, i lunged, rode and we had a fittening sand track too. 

tbh you couldnt be sure that navi was caused by the horses past.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

NinjaPony said:



			Because being hammered on a hard road at the age of 2 for miles on end can break a horse later down the line. And I speak with experiance as I bought my lovely lovely cob type mare at 8, and at 10 I lost her to concussion induced navicular.From being hammered down a road far too young. So actually it can do a lot of harm and it makes me sick to my stomach when I see it.
		
Click to expand...


actually its a Mile not miles, you will get bad apples within all walks off life who screw the mothers out of there horses and not even fed them, but  always point the finger at the travellers that do it, wrong theres plenty of other kinds of people getting into road-racing that aint got a clue about horses full stop and run them into the ground because they aint got a clue of the damage there doing, no warming up or cooling down of the tendons after.


----------



## Izzwizz (24 November 2012)

He came over from Ireland when he was just 4, and has matured into a very clever horse now 11.  Not got any pics to put on here but hes tri-coloured with white legs.  Love the bones of him.  Just to be different I also have a grey mare and a dark bay mare, both totally different to O'Reilly or Smiley as he's affectionately known, but fab girls just the same.

We have a Paddy coloured cob at our yard, also from Ireland, he has a moustache too but the owner clips it off sadly.  Reminds me of a walrus when its full grown!


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2012)

NinjaPony said:



			Because being hammered on a hard road at the age of 2 for miles on end can break a horse later down the line. And I speak with experiance as I bought my lovely lovely cob type mare at 8, and at 10 I lost her to concussion induced navicular.From being hammered down a road far too young. So actually it can do a lot of harm and it makes me sick to my stomach when I see it.
		
Click to expand...

Within reasonable limits it will not damage them. Unfortunately you can't stop ppl from overdoing things. Being left on soft pasture with limited chance to run properly also compromises the horses tendon and bone development. There was some research on this just recently I believe. Agree that it's wrong to keep racing or training  them on hard surfaces all the time irrespective to whether they are young or old.


----------



## NinjaPony (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			actually its a Mile not miles, you will get bad apples within all walks off life who screw the mothers out of there horses and not even fed them, but  always point the finger at the travellers that do it, wrong theres plenty of other kinds of people getting into road-racing that aint got a clue about horses full stop and run them into the ground because they aint got a clue of the damage there doing, no warming up or cooling down of the tendons after.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not suggesting travellers, or pointing the finger at anyone. I was merely explaining why it CAN cause damage to horses, no matter who does it. Often the effects only show up later.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Tashs are the best funny to luk at, he sounds lovely ! I dunt disagree with trotters being yung if handled by Someone with brains the guy I stopped had lapped us about 3 times litlefella looked shatred


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			actually its a Mile not miles, you will get bad apples within all walks off life who screw the mothers out of there horses and not even fed them, but  always point the finger at the travellers that do it, wrong theres plenty of other kinds of people getting into road-racing that aint got a clue about horses full stop and run them into the ground because they aint got a clue of the damage there doing, no warming up or cooling down of the tendons after.
		
Click to expand...

Lee.. Have a question for you. I was offered a trotter which was bred in Limerick as a loan horse recently. She was bought from the local gypsy breeder. I was told that if the reins were pulled that she would get faster and to slow her down I needed to raise the reins. I've no problem with that but just wondered if this was because of her racing past.?


----------



## LollyDolly (24 November 2012)

I am late to this thread but Riley may I please style your stallions mustache? I want to give him handlebars  

Also don't worry about some of the posters on here, a few of them have rods lodged up their backsides but it's their own problem- let them keep the rod there if it makes them happy


----------



## Amigo (24 November 2012)

Ok, didn't quite read the whole thread (pg 1-16 then 23 to here ) but took me long enough!

Riley - it is lovely to hear from you! I will openly admit I have never met a traveller and the closest I have come is seeing an episode of Gypsy Weddings on c4 ! But I think you are great  I love your horses and they are in fab condition. I am so sorry to hear about the agro you got from the farmer, some people just don't think (or look) before they open their mouths :rollseyes: look forward to hearing more from you on HHO


----------



## Amigo (24 November 2012)

Ps  - the moustache - WOW!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Haha sure Id love to see that


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



			Lee.. Have a question for you. I was offered a trotter which was bred in Limerick as a loan horse recently. She was bought from the local gypsy breeder. I was told that if the reins were pulled that she would get faster and to slow her down I needed to raise the reins. I've no problem with that but just wondered if this was because of her racing past.?
		
Click to expand...


If you look at the seating postion when ur  in sulky with ur legs in st8 in front of you, where is the most weight pulling from?? the rains. it would be from the racing past. Limerick has some real nice horses at nice money to for weaners.


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

If I get trotters Lee defo will pm you, you hav great knowledge


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			If you look at the seating postion when ur  in sulky with ur legs in st8 in front of you, where is the most weight pulling from?? the rains. it would be from the racing past. Limerick has some real nice horses at nice money to for weaners.
		
Click to expand...

Ah..thought that was why. I was offered her as a riding horse but her owner said she was very very fast when she tried her in a sulky. Pretty thing too and I think she paid a lot f money for her but then never had the time to ride her. Sadly I broke my collar bone so had to pass on the offer. Thanks Lee.


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



			Ah..thought that was why. I was offered her as a riding horse but her owner said she was very very fast when she tried her in a sulky. Pretty thing too and I think she paid a lot f money for her but then never had the time to ride her. Sadly I broke my collar bone so had to pass on the offer. Thanks Lee.
		
Click to expand...

No worries.

If you search theres alot of trotting races under the saddle up in the north, as long as shes got her stagbi book to get on a track that is.


----------



## brighteyes (24 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



			In the wild youngsters would have to keep up with the herd or get eaten. As long as they are not being dragged along by a car or van but at horse speed what harm can it do. .?
		
Click to expand...

Gah, the OP got what I meant - I was on about being 'flashed' or raced IN HARNESS DOWN A ROAD (shod on three feet IIRC) at that age. Back a few years, one Forum regular watched as s young filly was raced to her death (shod on three feet IIRC) despite having informed the authorities


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

To be fair the lads call me soft for givin em time to mature, just wat my dad does


----------



## Izzwizz (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			To be fair the lads call me soft for givin em time to mature, just wat my dad does
		
Click to expand...

Wise Dad!


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			Gah, the OP got what I meant - I was on about being 'flashed' or raced IN HARNESS DOWN A ROAD (shod on three feet IIRC) at that age. Back a few years, one Forum regular watched as s young filly was raced to her death (shod on three feet IIRC) despite having informed the authorities  

Click to expand...

LOL..sorry.. Here's a hug {{}}


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

I once fed em an hour late he punched me ... If I did sumthin that major I'd end up in A+E


----------



## lee1984 (24 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I once fed em an hour late he punched me ... If I did sumthin that major I'd end up in A+E
		
Click to expand...

hahaha


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Tough love he called it


----------



## The mad TB (24 November 2012)

Wow, I think Riley is one of the most stunningly marked skewbalds I have seen! I love his little eye patch :3

The horses all look wonderfully kept and groomed and I'm sure they love being out without the bother of rugs!


----------



## Rileyboy (24 November 2012)

Thank you he is a headtuner If I put rugs on em' they wldnt last 10 mins , they don't need em' fluff balls at the moment


----------



## colour me in (24 November 2012)

Lovely red and white absolutely stunning! Actually an enjoyable thread to read and pleased to read people saying such positive things! Hopefully sign of things changing


----------



## mcnaughty (24 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			I never started a post telling the world how well educated i was then proceeded to carry on with text speak and god nos what else did i!

tbh i think an old member is having a giggle with you all.
		
Click to expand...

JH, I believe you mean "knows".  

OP - I am sorry to say that I'm not that keen on your stock.  Why do travelers insist on breeding from cobs with hind legs like posts and backs so short you cannot fit a saddle without a major struggle?


----------



## Oldenburg27 (25 November 2012)

You Broodmare is a beauty 

Sadly some people are awful. I have Romany in my blood its all good


----------



## jhoward (25 November 2012)

mcnaughty said:



			JH, I believe you mean "knows".  

OP - I am sorry to say that I'm not that keen on your stock.  Why do travelers insist on breeding from cobs with hind legs like posts and backs so short you cannot fit a saddle without a major struggle?
		
Click to expand...

lOl people can correct me all they like but I've always posted in the same way and in not about to change it to please some egit I don't know...ps current grammar is down to bloody phone it sorts its self out...bless technology..

The real dun comes when I speak text ..rhen the bigger really does have an epic moment


----------



## jhoward (25 November 2012)

see that made no sence... B U g g e R not bloody bigger...damn phone


----------



## Ladyinred (25 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			lOl people can correct me all they like but I've always posted in the same way and in not about to change it to please some egit I don't know...ps current grammar is down to bloody phone it sorts its self out...bless technology..

The real dun comes when I speak text ..rhen the bigger really does have an epic moment

Click to expand...

Exactly. YOU can post how YOU like and no one usually pulls you up for it. Now you have to learn to extend that courtesy to other posters instead of criticising them or you are in danger of being called a hypocrite.


----------



## SaharaS (25 November 2012)

Your horses are beautiful...and I really wouldn't worry about being called cruel for not rugging.  In Sussex there was a tack shop, who had a paddock style car park with a life size faux horse tethered to the fence. They used to dress him up in the latest relevant rugs...on numerous occasions I would see a bewildered RSPCA van turn up and inspect the horse that had no water, was rugged to the hilt (fly rug) on a sweltering summers day-you could see his coat dripping wet...er actually no..he was just very shiney plastic!and ...AND... *insert stabby thriller type shower music* sometimes he was even left out ALL NIGHT tethered up tight to the fence and couldn't eat..he was only calm about it all because he had been seriously doped! OP I would like to calm your fears, I think you'll be fine and for what its worth, they never ceazed the 'mistreated' horse..I never used to buy much there as felt bad supporting such blatant cruelty..but did enjoy going in to hear the latest!


----------



## Tnavas (25 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			well educated you say??? 

Click to expand...

Uncalled for!


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 November 2012)

Well wow just to say your cobs are wonderful. Ab fab horses I would have anyone of them


----------



## M_G (25 November 2012)

Oooo I love your boys feathers.. Sadly people tar all travellers with the same brush


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

I guess our cobs r you either love em' or hare em' thank you for all the nice coments tho


----------



## merrymeasure (25 November 2012)

Your horses are stunning! It's easy to see you really care for them. I have become friends with a gypsy, who keeps horses near me. His horses are really lovely, and he really cares for them. He's an amazing chap! He's 86 years old ,and has forgotten more about horses than I will ever know. He can't read or write,which he openly admits, and no shame there,  but he tells such interesting stories, I could listen to him all day. He's polite and a really lovely man, so yes, while there is good and bad in all walks of life, it is unfair to tar all gypsies with the same brush. My other horse, in fact, I bought from his cousin, who is another decent man, and my boy is lovely, a really good stamp of a horse. I'm sorry you come up against such predjudice, but just be happy in the knowledge you KNOW you care about your horses.


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Thank you, it's been nice to have such good coments on here to aceptin us


----------



## brucea (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Our stallion Maverick
















Broodmare and foals











Riley youngstock 












Hope they show up, thanks for all the comments so far nice to know not everyone hates us !
		
Click to expand...

Worth reposting these pictures - what a lovely herd. Love your skewbald and he's just an absolutely perfect weight - not easy with these cobs.

Unfortunately Riley it's the bad un's who make it hard for the travellers. Up here they have a very bad reputation, and often justifiably so

Often find farm gates blocked with piles of refuse and broken paving slabs, remains of the last driveway that was "done", car parks for the forest access are used as tips, everything not locked away at the farm is going to walk.

We have a traveller rest place (not sure what to call it, run by the council) close by us and some of the local mums do a lot there to provide for the kids, basic stuff like shoes and clothes. A close friend lets one of her fields and there are some cracking young coloured ponies. Been there while some of the youngsters were being worked and one put to the shafts - these lads are good horsemen. Brave too - how the blazes he sat out one of the youngsters having a monumental paddy I just don't know!


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Am sorry to hear tht brueca , you always have some who rune it for the rest. I agree I will genraly sit on anythin


----------



## guido16 (25 November 2012)

Morning Riley,

Welcome to the forum. Lovely horses.

My neighbours, and I must say, "perfect" neighbours, are gypsies, proper traditional gypsies. Live in caravans and have been there a long time.
Love them to bits. They have a lot of horses and are the salt of the earth. 
Would do anything for us, house sit and look after animals when we are away. 
Guess what, they haven't burgled the house, stolen the horses or the dogs!!! Shocked? No, neither am I. 

Don't let folks get you down, I would trust a traditional gypsy over some other members of society ANY day!!


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

I always fin if your nice to us we welcom you in, its nice when people such as yourself r so welcoming


----------



## Dry Rot (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Am sorry to hear tht brueca , you always have some who rune it for the rest. I agree I will genraly sit on anythin 

Click to expand...

Not all this far north have that reputation, Rileyboy, and as we both know there are all sorts. Your horses are a credit to you and tell the whole story. I used to live on Speyside when mussel fishing was legal, I'd meet all sorts up in the summer collecting fresh water pearls as they had done for centuries. Some were lovely people. One family lived in a bender (tent made with bent hazel or willow sticks as some here may know) and kept the site immaculate. There were others who were a disgrace and I suspect they helped put an end to the fishing. First of Mayers, not true travellers. I've some lovely friends amongst the travelling community, now settled and running very successful businesses. Generally, I've never met such polite and helpful people.

As for rugging natives, why? Due to someone else's mistake, I had two of my mares foal in the middle of the worst winter for years. I was worried about the foals so built them a shelter. They didn't use it, preferring a gorse hedge and the foals couldn't have been happier -- they just grew a huge coat of thick hair and played in the snow!

My attitude is that no one can learn it all in a lifetime and we all have something to contribute to our great love and knowledge of horses. I am really pleased to see you on the forum. 

As for the stupid rude people, well, there will always be those. Generally, I find it is best to be polite and smile. If nothing else, it annoys the hell out of 'em!


----------



## merrymeasure (25 November 2012)

guido16 said:



			Morning Riley,

Welcome to the forum. Lovely horses.

My neighbours, and I must say, "perfect" neighbours, are gypsies, proper traditional gypsies. Live in caravans and have been there a long time.
Love them to bits. They have a lot of horses and are the salt of the earth. 
Would do anything for us, house sit and look after animals when we are away. 
Guess what, they haven't burgled the house, stolen the horses or the dogs!!! Shocked? No, neither am I. 

Don't let folks get you down, I would trust a traditional gypsy over some other members of society ANY day!!
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with you guido16. My gypsy friend always looks out for me, and has said he would take action if he saw anyone lurking around my house. He's a proper traditional gypsy too, and has no time for the ones who give his people such a bad name.


----------



## guido16 (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			I always fin if your nice to us we welcom you in, its nice when people such as yourself r so welcoming
		
Click to expand...

Another thing that is lovely, money never changes hands between us, they insist. We just do each other favours, swap stuff etc food, using the washing machine, helping out, watching each others places etc.

This wouldn't happen in other communities, folks always get bitter as they think they are owed something. 


Also, gypsies never use modern gadgets on their horses. Why? Simple. They don't need to.


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

How do you post photos?


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Thats great to here Guido, our neighbours r great they acrpted us quickly


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			How do you post photos?
		
Click to expand...

Get a Photobucket account and upload them from there. Just copy and paste the code which begins


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

I used somthin called deffee ? I think n brighteyes wont let me reply to  pm on iPad will reply later


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			How do you post photos?
		
Click to expand...

Sundance-7/8 square trotter

















3yr old pacer, this was this morning out jogging






2 Fillys 1 is 10month old and the other 11 months old both have the same sire


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2012)

brucea said:



			Love your skewbald and he's just an absolutely perfect weight - not easy with these cobs.

Unfortunately Riley it's the bad un's who make it hard for the travellers. Up here they have a very bad reputation, and often justifiably so
		
Click to expand...

Echo this - I'm afraid we have current concerns with an unlawful encampment of the unruly and inconsiderate variety, but it doesn't make me unable to accept there are completely law-abiding and socially agreeable travellers and really, having *Rileyboy* come on here and wave the flag is a welcome event!

And I must have missed Riley in the original set of pictures. He's a grand sort and spot n weight-wise. Looks very sporty.


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

3yr. Old pacer is one hek of a horse, lovly markins how much wld you price em ' at Lee ?


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Thanks brighteyes I know ther r some idiots about who give us bad names its a Shame. Thanks Riley is gonna be a crackin horse


----------



## Chottsy (25 November 2012)

Just wanted to say your horses are stunning! I've got a thing for cobby sorts anyway and that tasche is amazing!  
You know you horses are well cared for! That's all that matters. All travellers round me that I have met are lovely people! So friendly and helpful!! Rileyboy thanks for sharing your gorgeous horses with us!


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2012)

Has anyone alerted *Shils* to this thread???


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			3yr. Old pacer is one hek of a horse, lovly markins how much wld you price em ' at Lee ?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt he aint for sale regardless of money


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

No I ment how much is he worth ? He is a cracker. Thank you chottsy they r lovely horses


----------



## MissCandy (25 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n216/pompey18/65392_483283365065972_1640034185_n.jpg[/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

I love these two with the similar markings!

Ets ok my quoting didn't work but you know which ones I mean!


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

MissCandy said:



			I love these two with the similar markings!

Ets ok my quoting didn't work but you know which ones I mean!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks,


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			How do you feel about flat racers/ steple chashers being raced at 2yr olds?
		
Click to expand...

Not entirely sure but pretty certain they are bred and properly fed to do this and aren't thrashed at top speeds shod and unshod up roads?  Not pulled out of fields and hooked up to sulkies...


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			Not entirely sure but pretty certain they are bred and properly fed to do this and aren't thrashed at top speeds shod and unshod up roads?  Not pulled out of fields and hooked up to sulkies...
		
Click to expand...


do they look unfed & un shod?? mine are bred for it and well looked after & better then some of the horses I get to see in livery yards left in stables with nothing just because there owners are to lazy to sort them


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			No I ment how much is he worth ? He is a cracker. Thank you chottsy they r lovely horses
		
Click to expand...

at the moment a couple of grand, he's starting on the track next year when I got my licence through will see how he is then.


----------



## katastrophykat (25 November 2012)

Brighteyes, you'll probably find that the good trotters and pacers are also bred to do the job just as racehorses are... It's a different job. Just because you have no personal experience with trotting and races- road or otherwise- doesn't make them any better or worse than any other horse being started young.


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 November 2012)

guido16 said:



			Morning Riley,

Welcome to the forum. Lovely horses.

My neighbours, and I must say, "perfect" neighbours, are gypsies, proper traditional gypsies. Live in caravans and have been there a long time.
Love them to bits. They have a lot of horses and are the salt of the earth. 
Would do anything for us, house sit and look after animals when we are away. 
Guess what, they haven't burgled the house, stolen the horses or the dogs!!! Shocked? No, neither am I. 

Don't let folks get you down, I would trust a traditional gypsy over some other members of society ANY day!!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree and think Romany gypsies are the salt of the earth. It is the diddicoys and new age travellers that steal and leave piles of filth and litter and ignore planning laws, treat their animals badly and threaten people and rip people off doing poor quality driveways that have a bad reputation.

It would take for a very ignorant person to not see the vast divide between the 2.


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			do they look unfed & un shod?? mine are bred for it and well looked after & better then some of the horses I get to see in livery yards left in stables with nothing just because there owners are to lazy to sort them
		
Click to expand...

Not in the least! I hadn't got around to saying how well the chestnut looks, which it does  I was saying that as with Rileyboy, the mass-breeder of the free-ranging coloureds in Wales which roam through towns causing havoc, and the awful fate of trotters bred and abused by the unsavoury travellers do nothing to help the good citizens of the Romany race.


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			Not in the least! I hadn't got around to saying how well the chestnut looks, which it does  I was saying that as with Rileyboy, the mass-breeder of the free-ranging coloureds in Wales which roam through towns causing havoc, and the awful fate of trotters bred and abused by the unsavoury travellers do nothing to help the good citizens of the Romany race.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, 
Iv said it before you get bad apples in race/culture yet its always the travellers that gets the bad name, the horses that got killed on the M1 last night, read through the comments nearly all of them state must be a gypsy horse, aint the uk got bad weather at the moment? could it not have been an act of god? or unsavoury member of your community??


----------



## Twinkley Lights (25 November 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			I totally agree and think Romany gypsies are the salt of the earth. It is the diddicoys and new age travellers that steal and leave piles of filth and litter and ignore planning laws, treat their animals badly and threaten people and rip people off doing poor quality driveways that have a bad reputation.

It would take for a very ignorant person to not see the vast divide between the 2.
		
Click to expand...

Just a word of caution re: diddicoy. If you read my earlier post then you will have noted that the word is usually not used in a nice context. I was born in Scotland to an Irish father and Scottish mother. I was called this as a child due to long curly black hair ultra pale skin. My understanding was that no one would willingly choose to define themselves using this word.


----------



## Regandal (25 November 2012)

Hi Lee,   that chestnut is absloutely gorgeous!  What height is it?


----------



## TrasaM (25 November 2012)

Lee.. Your horses are lovely. I especially like the foal with the large spot . What lovely markings. Not for sale eh .. Whereabouts do you live as I may make a detour on my next trip to Connemara with a horse box in tow.  

I've been looking at those type for a while and wondering about how suitable they'd be for general riding but didn't know anyone knowledgeable and now I can just quiz you about them.


----------



## TrasaM (25 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Just a word of caution re: diddicoy. If you read my earlier post then you will have noted that the word is usually not used in a nice context. I was born in Scotland to an Irish father and Scottish mother. I was called this as a child due to long curly black hair ultra pale skin. My understanding was that no one would willingly choose to define themselves using this word.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard that expression before. Is it a scottish term?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (25 November 2012)

I'm not sure I just know it's not a nice term so perhaps it's a good sign that these old sterotypes die out in the language.


----------



## TrasaM (25 November 2012)

I looked it up. It's a Romany term for roadside caravan dwellers who are not Romany and is a derogative term.


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



			I looked it up. It's a Romany term for roadside caravan dwellers who are not Romany and is a derogative term.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and those I was referring to was in a derogative way and in the same way I would refer to the many horrible and evil humans in any culture.  True Romany gypsies are good people and I doubt they condone the 'other travelling' community.


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Im not a Romany gypsy I am Irish I think its indivduls not history as such. Its nice to see all the great coments on here tho


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2012)

Just a pondering... are all trotters shod? This may be detracting from the "spelling" and "traveller" arguments but I just wondered what thoughts were on barefoot trotters?


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Im not a Romany gypsy I am Irish I think its indivduls not history as such. Its nice to see all the great coments on here tho
		
Click to expand...

I agree - we all like to generalise don't we and I have nothing against people travelling either I would imagine it's a good life as long as they respect other people, their animals and the land. Sadly I come across many that don't and they are a threat to society


----------



## TrasaM (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Im not a Romany gypsy I am Irish I think its indivduls not history as such. Its nice to see all the great coments on here tho
		
Click to expand...

 I'm from the west of Ireland originally and I remember when we still had the old fashioned horse drawn caravans going past. Especially in summertime. There used to be an old man called Rainey, I think, who used to play the fiddle at each house for money. My mother always used to buy her tin cans from them. To us they were Tinkers and it was not seen as an insult just a word based on what most did to earn some money.  A couple of families settled in the area back in the 70s and have now blended in so the boundaries can be broken down. 
 Last year there was a right old battle when one family from Mayo got upset when a girl their son was to marry, married someone else. They turned up at the house the girls family lived in and tried to sort it out the old fashioned way. There were quite a few carted off to hospital and the Gardai station by the end.  Although I think the cops took the view of "fight amongst yourselves lads" and only went in to clear up afterwards when it was safe.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 November 2012)

Lovely horses you have there. Anyone who keeps horses in such good condition and has an eye for a good animal is ok in my book. 
 There will always be a market for a quality traditional cob, which are a thousand miles away from the indiscriminately bred animals, just as not all TB's are equal, so it is with cobs.
 Good to see your lot and quite agree about the 'tash, it's magnificent.


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

shal put some more up soon, with Morris the shetland to, im proud of my routes,ther are always people to ruine it in any race and cultur. 

Nice to hear stories when we do all mix wel


----------



## Orangehorse (25 November 2012)

There are some long established traveller families round here.  They have an assortment of coloured or bay ponies and a rather good coloured stallion.  They put them on available fields around, and as far as I am aware, they pay rent and if asked to leave they do so.
The ponies have hay in winter and although not kept "in luxury" are generally in reasonable condition.


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			shal put some more up soon, with Morris the shetland to, im proud of my routes,ther are always people to ruine it in any race and cultur. 

Nice to hear stories when we do all mix wel
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant name!


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11287687#post11287687


Other photos with Morris


----------



## FionaM12 (25 November 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			I totally agree and think Romany gypsies are the salt of the earth. It is the diddicoys and new age travellers that steal and leave piles of filth and litter and ignore planning laws, treat their animals badly and threaten people and rip people off doing poor quality driveways that have a bad reputation.
		
Click to expand...




YasandCrystal said:



			Exactly and those I was referring to was in a derogative way and in the same way I would refer to the many horrible and evil humans in any culture.  True Romany gypsies are good people and I doubt they condone the 'other travelling' community.
		
Click to expand...

I'm very uncomfortable with these posts. There's an element of racism in them, tbh. No person should be written off and spoken of in derogatory terms because of their origins or cultural group. Not "true Romanies"? So what?




Rileyboy said:



			Im not a Romany gypsy I am Irish I think its indivduls not history as such. Its nice to see all the great coments on here tho
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Individuals, bad or good, exist in every community. Everyone has a right to be accepted for themselves, without prejudice.


----------



## TrasaM (25 November 2012)

Well said FionaM12.  

For those who don't know.
Gypsy..(believed to be a corruption of Egyptian). Roma / Romany have their origins in India. They are a distinct ethnic group. They have probably been plying their trade ( and being persecuted) for centuries across the middle east and Europe. 

Irish travellers ..Tinkers.. Are well, Irish  Again there is an ethnic separation between them and the general Irish population. This is probably due to them marrying within their own groups to retain their traditions over the centuries.
They probably originated from travelling bards and trades folk although war and dispossession may have added to the number. 
They are in no way connected to the Romany people although their lifestyle both historically and at present are very similar.  

Please give some though to what it is like to be chased from pillar to post and persecuted throughout history. How trusting do you think you would be of society if this were your history?   And new age travellers..they too are exercising their right to chose. Live and let live


----------



## Twinkley Lights (25 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I'm very uncomfortable with these posts. There's an element of racism in them, tbh. No person should be written off and spoken of in derogatory terms because of their origins or cultural group. Not "true Romanies"? So what?




Well said. Individuals, bad or good, exist in every community. Everyone has a right to be accepted for themselves, without prejudice.
		
Click to expand...

This^^^ as was I Fiona. My usual test is that if someone wouldn't use the term to describe themselves and own it then it's possibly best to steer clear.


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2012)

Did anyone see my question?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (25 November 2012)

Just seen the thread with Morris he is a doll, I think he and Riley want to come and live in my field

I used to have a coloured cob he was my horse of a lifetime and was a big stamp of a lad. I used to take it as a real compliment that the local traveller who lived in an old style painted wagon used to offer me cash for him every time we met as his horses were immaculate and in really good order.


----------



## Shantara (25 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



			Well said FionaM12.  


Please give some though to what it is like to be chased from pillar to post and persecuted throughout history. How trusting do you think you would be of society if this were your history?   And new age travellers..they too are exercising their right to chose. Live and let live 

Click to expand...

Just watched Disney's version of Hunchback of Notre Dame and the way Frollo spoke of the Gypsies was horrible! Doesn't seem to have changed much though 

I believe in disliking the individual for their actions, not the group for being who they are.

I posted on facebook about something similar. I saw a post saying (paraphrasing, too rude to post) "Horrible Scottish man!!" when "Horrible man!!" would have been perfectly fine. Makes me cross!

Riley - sorry to hear you had and are still having a bad time! I have only ever met one proper Gypsy and she gave me a painted horse shoe. It's beautiful!


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

You can have em' Morris bit my leg wen I was doin his feet !


----------



## FionaM12 (25 November 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Did anyone see my question? 

Click to expand...

I did, but don't know the answer!


----------



## PandorasJar (25 November 2012)

Your horses are gorgeous 

Ours are all unrugged... even the tb's  They all have good coats, shelter and forage. If they need rugging they will be but last year only the two older broodies required it for a couple of days.

In terms of the abuse, while I wouldn't go out of my way to be rude to anyone as you've experienced, most travellers locally I wouldn't p*ss on if they were on fire unfortunately. 
I've had a horse lorry attempted to be run off the road, luckily OH was infront and used his truck to scare them off. Thanks god they backed off when he got out his truck as I would've been happier with the lorry going then him.
I've had my car almost totalled when a water trug was thrown under it. 
I've had a work office taken over and trashed by them. 
They are on land opposite us without having paid rent for several years and trashing the place. 
My friend rescued a horse off them who has welts deeper then my fist beaten into him. 
One major lot near me has horses in appaling condition and when the father was banned from keeping horses he simply puts them in other family names.
And we've had a tralier load of horses emptied by a numpty on a main road resulting in several shot and several cars written off.
They are theives local to me and very nasty people who have unfortunately earned their reputation. While they may be the minority it's enough to make me very cautious.

In contrast the romanys used to camp on our land and leave it in great condition, never had a problem with them there and one of my friends will only buy horses off them, beautiful things (same condition as yours) and never a problem handling or ill. Very friendly people.

So whilst I wouldn't tar them over the country and there is a one lot of travellers locally who I have a lot of time for, great horses and always chatty, I can understand why people do have a problem or are cautious around them. It's not nice, but after a while the reputation precedes a community.

Hold your head high knowing your horses are in good condition and you are an honest person and ignore the people who are rude to you. Soon enough people will work out that they're the ones causing trouble not you.
Also report it if necessary, there's no reason that you should have to accept abuse any more than they should.


----------



## Oscar (25 November 2012)

Welcome! I don't really 'do' cobs or coloured horses, but yours look very, happy, healthy, well cared for and content - and that's all anyone can ask.

I have met a few travellers (although like you they live in houses so more static that traveller lol!!), and their horses were treated very well and never went without anything regardless of cost.

And good on your Dad, I hope he told the old miserable git to shove it!!


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Sorry to here that pandora I feel the need to apoligse for them. Like I said I bet they are the ones who dunt mix with non travellers n sadly they dunt realise nt everyone hates us. Its them who taar us all. Most travellers r good with ther horses as they r the centre of our world, it makes me sick to no that it was treated tht way lucky he found your friend


----------



## Twinkley Lights (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			You can have em' Morris bit my leg wen I was doin his feet !
		
Click to expand...

Hee hee bad lad. In that case I may just adore from afar


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

I turned round n he was lukin at Riley pullin a " he did it" face. Great lad


----------



## LeannePip (25 November 2012)

WOAH!  just read all of that in one go! phew that was defiantly some interesting reading for a sunday after noon!  welcome RileyBoy beautiful horses obviously well cared for!


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

You deserve a award Leanne n thanks


----------



## PandorasJar (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Sorry to here that pandora I feel the need to apoligse for them. Like I said I bet they are the ones who dunt mix with non travellers n sadly they dunt realise nt everyone hates us. Its them who taar us all. Most travellers r good with ther horses as they r the centre of our world, it makes me sick to no that it was treated tht way lucky he found your friend
		
Click to expand...

You shouldn't be apologising. It's like any group of people. There are always a minority that give the others a bad name. You just need to open a few threads on here to see the same about horse/yard owners! Unfortunately the travellers have an aggressive side attached and so it's a harder barrier to break because there is a concern that you won't be walking away in the same condition you went over in.

I was trying to show (hopefully without coming across that I was condoning it) why people can have a bad impression. 

However in the last few years alone there has been so much change with travellers tolerating us more and vice versa. It'll take a while but there is no reason that the two cultures can't live together, as is happening more and more often.

The lot locally who drive their horses past us couldn't have the horses in any better condition. Stunning horses, always shout a hello or stop for a chat. 

When people say that you're cruel for leaving rugs off.. try educating them, that's what I do. If they're calm horses I'd let them have a stroke of an ear or armpit to feel they're warm and show them how thick their coat is. Or simply explain that if rugged up they would be overheating and become very ill.
It's quite often a concern for people who don't know about horses and just go by what they see daily with know real knowledge.

However the guys in your first post? They simply sound like they're out for blood... smile and wish them a nice day


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

The problem is the guy aint intrested in the horses but gettin us in **** sadly


----------



## FairyLights (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Our stallion Maverick
















Broodmare and foals











Riley youngstock 












Hope they show up, thanks for all the comments so far nice to know not everyone hates us !
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful


----------



## PandorasJar (25 November 2012)

Then be happy that their life is so rubbish that they have nothing better to do 
People like that never get very far in life.


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Cant reply to pm pandora but will reply tomorow on laptop. N very true


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

Regandal said:



			Hi Lee,   that chestnut is absloutely gorgeous!  What height is it?
		
Click to expand...

He's 14.2



TrasaM said:



			Lee.. Your horses are lovely. I especially like the foal with the large spot . What lovely markings. Not for sale eh .. Whereabouts do you live as I may make a detour on my next trip to Connemara with a horse box in tow.  


I've been looking at those type for a while and wondering about how suitable they'd be for general riding but didn't know anyone knowledgeable and now I can just quiz you about them. 

Click to expand...

10 mins from castlerea, as for riding there raced in the north under the saddle, as for general hacking out not a bother just need to get used to a 30mph + trot.... 


tallyho! said:



			Just a pondering... are all trotters shod? This may be detracting from the "spelling" and "traveller" arguments but I just wondered what thoughts were on barefoot trotters?
		
Click to expand...

never in this world would I barefoot trot on road/concrete, there feet would be smashed to bits, now and again I take them up to strandhill beach on the sand un-shod purely for exercise change of scenery but thats about it.


----------



## TrasaM (25 November 2012)

30 mph trot! Flaming Nora ! They'd have to have a smooth gait at THAT speed!  I'm assuming that they can be taught to canter?


----------



## Turitea (25 November 2012)

I have a soft spot for pacers!

Rb's horses are just lush. My favourite is the one with a black and a white ear.


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

TrasaM said:



 30 mph trot! Flaming Nora ! They'd have to have a smooth gait at THAT speed!  I'm assuming that they can be taught to canter?
		
Click to expand...

Chip & pin avg's at 35-36 over 2 mile, yes they can be taught to canter look on the stagbi website alot of track horse's go on to another life after there track-life is finished, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg2PHOc5L94


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Friend has ex racer great in trafic  got a balanced canter just exitable round others


----------



## Ibblebibble (25 November 2012)

welcome rileyboy, lovely horses you have there been watching this thread with interest as normally there are a few people who are very happy to bad mouth members of your community, funny how quiet they have been when actually faced with a traveller


----------



## TrasaM (25 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			welcome rileyboy, lovely horses you have there been watching this thread with interest as normally there are a few people who are very happy to bad mouth members of your community, funny how quiet they have been when actually faced with a traveller

Click to expand...

Young RB is doing a good job


----------



## Welsh (25 November 2012)

There are always a few giving a bad name from every community they come from, travellers, council estates, middle-class, upper-class, working-class and everything else. 

People never remember the good ones always the bad ones, shame really as there are good people found everywhere, from every walk of life, but that's human nature.

I am guilty of being closed minded about certain people, but I like being proved wrong lol


----------



## tallyho! (25 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			Chip & pin avg's at 35-36 over 2 mile, yes they can be taught to canter look on the stagbi website alot of track horse's go on to another life after there track-life is finished, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg2PHOc5L94

Click to expand...

Crikey that's fast.


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Am 6 ft 3ish so I av been called dauntin but  na it is funny how people stop bad talkin when faced to you, am harmless tho


----------



## 0310Star (25 November 2012)

This is a really lovely thread, have just sat and read the whole lot :-o 

Your horses are beautiful! Especially love the skewbald and the foal with the coloured ear


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

I didnt expect so many coments ! Its nice n thank you They r lovely horses


----------



## brucea (25 November 2012)

Daft question - I have a driving pony and a gig - love driving - here's mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr0oFqbncFo&feature=share&list=UUGuhS817lAmNUvReAVithAA

See on the sulkies - you don't need any breeching or overbreach on that kind of sukly? And what was the purpose of that contraption round the hocks and forearms? Is that to prevent kicking?

Been on a sulky in Columbia Ohio - they go at one hell of a pace.


----------



## guido16 (25 November 2012)

Do you race at Appleby?

Only ask as my neighbours do and the photos are amazing. They spend a lot of time and effort all year round into getting the stallions into top condition, I have photographed them racing on the beach and it's awesome to see.


----------



## katastrophykat (25 November 2012)

Brucea, I think I can answer those ones... Sulkies have quickhitch harness, so the shafts are clipped onto the driving pad, the pad is both brakes and go on a sulkie, as the weight is minimal and they don't have to push into a breast collar to pull the carriage like usual drivers. Same for braking, they slow down gradually and the pad takes the weight. 

The bands on the legs are called hobbles- to ensure that te horses paces rather than a usual diagonal trot  

Think I'm right...! I'm just a carriage driver though


----------



## Crugeran Celt (25 November 2012)

Rileyboy your horses look well cared for and happy so shouldn't worry too much about comments from people who know little. Love the skewbald(sorry I am sure there is a more accurate colour name for him but I am old and still go by skewbald, piebald, coloured!) As to them not being rugged my own mother tells me how cruel I am for not rugging my Welsh Sect D even though she is terrified of horses complains that she doesn't know where I came from to like them and admits that she knows absolutely nothing about them other than they kick at one end and bite at the other, everyone has an opinion in seems!


----------



## lee1984 (25 November 2012)

brucea said:



			Daft question - I have a driving pony and a gig - love driving - here's mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr0oFqbncFo&feature=share&list=UUGuhS817lAmNUvReAVithAA

See on the sulkies - you don't need any breeching or overbreach on that kind of sukly? And what was the purpose of that contraption round the hocks and forearms? Is that to prevent kicking?

Been on a sulky in Columbia Ohio - they go at one hell of a pace.
		
Click to expand...

do you mean the hobbles as shown In pic?
 there for keeping him in gait instead of braking to a canter.


----------



## Ibblebibble (25 November 2012)

Welsh said:



			There are always a few giving a bad name from every community they come from, travellers, council estates, middle-class, upper-class, working-class and everything else. 

People never remember the good ones always the bad ones, shame really as there are good people found everywhere, from every walk of life, but that's human nature.
		
Click to expand...

very true welsh, very true, we moved into a rented ex council house in the middle of a 'bad' estate 2 years ago, half of my friends were saying 'omg what do you want to live there for' etc etc. but in all honesty our neighbours are all friendly, much more welcoming than on the private owned estate we live don before, even the little 'hooligans' are good as gold with us, we don't judge them just treat them as i expect to treat me and it works. The daily police drive bys make it very safe too




Rileyboy said:



			Am 6 ft 3ish so I av been called dauntin but  na it is funny how people stop bad talkin when faced to you, am harmless tho 

Click to expand...

  lol i find most people are harmless as long as you treat them fair, people do like to stereotype though don't they  I had it years ago when i had my rottweilers, i had red hair and a couple of tattoo's and people would cross over the road to avoid me


----------



## Highlands (25 November 2012)

Lovely horses, esp maverick!


----------



## Rileyboy (25 November 2012)

Thank you, he is a lovly lad


----------



## noobs31 (26 November 2012)

Not read all thread but had to comment, love love love how:

Couple posters attempted to mount an assault but the cavalry didn't show so they later came back to suck up to OP (c l a s s i c)
Other users attempted to flirt, shamelessly
The "anti-cob" brigade either turned coat openly on the thread, or stayed out of it.

Fair shout Rileyboy, you put me in mind of an old gypsy man who used to land up on a lovely big couple of verges on my old route to work.  His couple tethered cobs were in stunning condition and made me drool.  I was so tempted, each day he was there for years, to one day pull over and just go and ask him about his horses, who were really something else.  After this thread I hugely regret never doing so.

ETA a good friend of mine has a huge Suffolk cross came from Stow, she got him a good few homes after then (4 months and 3  homes later) when he was well and truly poop scared of folk and awful messed up. Only thing that has us both intrigued:  The brain fry was blamed on him being originally from gypsies, however she knows for fact he went for in excess of £4k at Stow many many years ago, yet how he came to her he would never have coped with a big Fair like that.  He was mentally destroyed.  So she has concluded (quite rightly I think) that the gypsies did him ok.  It was whoever got him next in England who messed him right up.  Makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## thehorsephotographer (26 November 2012)

Just finished reading through all this.  Beautiful horses Riley & Lee. 

Really looking forward to reading more posts from you both.   Welcome


----------



## lee1984 (26 November 2012)

Thank You


----------



## dingle12 (26 November 2012)

Not had chance to read all the posts but what a shame the OP got jumped on yet again, the poster came on here saying he is getting judged just because he is a traveller and he is on here by some people. Travellers are allowed internets you know and can go on forums.


----------



## DressageCob (26 November 2012)

Just to say, that stallion has the best moustache I have ever seen. 

All beautiful horses in a nice condition. Certainly no  reason to be concerned for their welfare by the look of them! Even their feathers look silky and knot-free


----------



## SarahAndScout (26 November 2012)

39 pages wow....need to go get a coffee now! Just have to say welcome and that is THE most fabulous moustache I have ever seen!


----------



## TrasaM (26 November 2012)

SarahAndScout said:



			39 pages wow....need to go get a coffee now! Just have to say welcome and that is THE most fabulous moustache I have ever seen!
		
Click to expand...

You deserve an iced bun to go with the coffee if you'd read it through in one go


----------



## SarahAndScout (26 November 2012)

I did indeed go for the marathon 39 pages....read every post too, perhaps I need a life to go with my iced bun and coffee?!! Lol


----------



## Coblover63 (26 November 2012)

SarahAndScout said:



			I did indeed go for the marathon 39 pages....read every post too, perhaps I need a life to go with my iced bun and coffee?!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

If you change your settings in your user CP, you will be able to read 40 posts per page and thus this thread will only be 10 pages long.....


----------



## SarahAndScout (26 November 2012)

Good idea Coblover, at least my finger would get a longer rest between clicking


----------



## mcnaughty (26 November 2012)

Ladyinred said:



			Exactly. YOU can post how YOU like and no one usually pulls you up for it. Now you have to learn to extend that courtesy to other posters instead of criticising them or you are in danger of being called a hypocrite.
		
Click to expand...

LOL - absolutely - in fact, if OP had been typing in their own language (Shelta) none of us would have probably understood.  Lets all try to be more "giving".  This forum unfortunately has a very bad name now for being every type of ism - spoilt by the few but loved by the many ;-)


----------



## Minxie (26 November 2012)

I never venture onto here but friend told me about some photos of some cracking cobs.

I haven't read any of the replies and just skimmed the thread for photos and wanted to say to teh OH - THEY ARE LOVELY 

Really really lovely


----------



## The_snoopster (26 November 2012)

Hello and welcome Riley boy tbh there are quite few travellers on here so your not alone 

Oh and nice cobs


----------



## AJ & Kiz (26 November 2012)

gorgeous horses  my first pony looked just like the black one , you can tell they are very well cared for so all credit to you , I believe theres good and bad in every religion/belief, i find that people with a lot of money buy horses but dont have the time, time means more than money . I used to get a lot of grief from other snobby horse owners as my mare has sarcoids and i show jump ..how dare i  the vet has confirmed that she isnt in pain with them and they have been treated so stuff all those people  x


----------



## Pink_Lady (26 November 2012)

Apologies, I've not read through the whole thread but your horses are gorgeous


----------



## hayinamanger (26 November 2012)

Rileyboy, I love your cobs, they're in tip top condition.  I have a cob or two but they're not as clean as yours!


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			well educated you say??? 

Click to expand...

DOWN!  ;-p


I saw the exact same when we had travellers near my horses- they were lovely as were the ponies and very well taken care of. Local people however just wouldn't accept them. They left I kinda miss them tbh!


----------



## cptrayes (26 November 2012)

lee1984 said:



			never in this world would I barefoot trot on road/concrete, there feet would be smashed to bits,
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it. I hunt mine and keep him fit by cantering on tarmac


----------



## lee1984 (26 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I doubt it. I hunt mine and keep him fit by cantering on tarmac 

Click to expand...


Lucky you, Ill leave you to get shot down by everyone...Just maybe it will be done on the forum instead of PM like Iv already had .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 November 2012)

Deleted


----------



## jhoward (26 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I doubt it. I hunt mine and keep him fit by cantering on tarmac 

Click to expand...

watch some vids on you tube of the action and how the hoof meets the road.. as lee says they would have no foot by the end of even a jog.


----------



## Rileyboy (26 November 2012)

Thanks they r lovely horses always trot uP to see us


----------



## cptrayes (26 November 2012)

jhoward said:



			watch some vids on you tube of the action and how the hoof meets the road.. as lee says they would have no foot by the end of even a jog.
		
Click to expand...

Because of my own experience with what barefoot horses can do, I don't believe that is true. We will have to agree to differ.


----------



## Happy Horse (26 November 2012)

Wow, I have never seen a moustache like that before!!!

Welcome to the forum Rileyboy.  We have a lot of settled travellers round us and their properties are immaculate, far tidier than most of the non-travelling neighbours.  Their horses all look fit and well and we often see them being driven round the area (never seen any being trotted fast)


----------



## Rileyboy (26 November 2012)

Its sumthin all rite ! 

Thanks I just plod mav


----------



## Rileyboy (26 November 2012)

With abit or trottin to keep him tickin ova


----------



## lee1984 (26 November 2012)

Riley you got any photos of yours giged up?


----------



## Rileyboy (26 November 2012)

Sum where probably ! Only really take pictures in summer luk like tramps at the mo all fluffy


----------



## lee1984 (26 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Sum where probably ! Only really take pictures in summer luk like tramps at the mo all fluffy
		
Click to expand...


I know its a nightmare keeping them tidy in the winter.


----------



## Ali2 (26 November 2012)

I've not read the whole thread but just had to say WOW that is some 'tache!  It's certainly outdoing the Movemberers!


----------



## Rileyboy (26 November 2012)

Feathers r the worst in winter takes me hours !


----------



## lee1984 (26 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Feathers r the worst in winter takes me hours !
		
Click to expand...

lucky you lol


----------



## Rileyboy (26 November 2012)

Its great getting Piss wet thro, haha ! They luk good after tho


----------



## PandorasJar (26 November 2012)

I read a fair amount of research a while back on cantering on tarmac, which came out that it was kinder on a horses joints than trotting. It wasn't about hooves at all from recollection but I should imagine that a calm canter is much kinder than a flat out trot on the body.
Ultimately it comes down to knowing your horse and monitoring as to whether shoes are needed or not. I'm always in favour of unshod where possible but would shoe if needed too. Luckily ohs father is a farrier who likes leaving shoes off if possible (he has a mixture of both) so know that he will shoe or not for the horse not the owner


----------



## lee1984 (26 November 2012)

Riley heres The stallion in action about a week ago.


----------



## Rileyboy (26 November 2012)

Smashin horse Lee !


----------



## lee1984 (26 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			Smashin horse Lee !
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## lyndagriffiths (26 November 2012)

Rugging well coated horses that have good access to shelter causes overheating which is unfair. Sorry you having hard time.


----------



## Rileyboy (26 November 2012)

lyndagriffiths said:



			Rugging well coated horses that have good access to shelter causes overheating which is unfair. Sorry you having hard time.
		
Click to expand...

wel exactly a no my horses 

Thanks


----------



## LMJ (26 November 2012)

What lovely horses  We have just bought a hairy legged cob and would appreciate some advice on feather care


----------



## Fii (26 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			That's such a good point. For all we know, none of us are who we say we are. We all know that, but we accept it and this is quite a community. So I wonder why some new-comers get interrogated and inundated with silly "in" jokes about trolls? 

For all anyone here knows, I could be a twenty-three stone wagon driver called Bill who fantasizes about being a lady called Fiona. 

Click to expand...

from now on this ^^^^ is how i will visualise you when i see you'r posts!!!   



Welcome to the forum Rileyboy, i love the pics of your horses!!


----------



## FionaM12 (27 November 2012)

Fii said:



			from now on this ^^^^ is how i will visualise you when i see you'r posts!!!   

Click to expand...



Actually, I wrote that post in a hurry as I rushed out to work. I didn't mean to say "none of us are who we say we are", I meant to say say none of us KNOW whether others are who they say they are. 

Hope that makes more sense?

Kind Regards,

Wagon Driver Bill. xxx


----------



## leannesanx (27 November 2012)

That foal is absolutely gorgeous I want him!!

Shouldn't look at pictures of really cute foals, it just makes me want another one


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

LMJ said:



			What lovely horses  We have just bought a hairy legged cob and would appreciate some advice on feather care 

Click to expand...


 We put pig oil n sulphur to keep mud off n gets rid of scabs n any mites. Just give em a wash now n then towel dry and put baby oil on


----------



## Beausmate (30 November 2012)

Have some posts disappeared from this thread?  The dates are wrong.


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Have some posts disappeared from this thread?  The dates are wrong.

Click to expand...

no idea ?


----------



## FionaM12 (30 November 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Have some posts disappeared from this thread?  The dates are wrong.

Click to expand...

I'm not sure what you mean. What dates are wrong?


----------



## Beausmate (30 November 2012)

Just realised there are two similar threads. Duh!

Rileyboy, have you seen how many views you've had on both? Wonder if they'll be in the top five.


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Just realised there are two similar threads. Duh!

Rileyboy, have you seen how many views you've had on both? Wonder if they'll be in the top five.

Click to expand...




Must be my dashin horses haha


----------



## Ginger_2002 (30 November 2012)

Welsh said:



			Some people are just snobs, SO much 'better' than anyone else...

Unfortunately, this says more about THEM than YOU. 

I've found the most badly behaved, hostile, rude and thick people are the supposedly 'well educated'...(and horsey)

Pigs.
		
Click to expand...


ha! agree!! 110% - cant stand stuck up toffs - all the gear no idea & the list goes on. There is no need for rudeness or judgmental peop[le in the world and no one is above anyone else - I cant stand it!! 

On a lighter note.. lovely horses and a great mo bro


----------



## Maui+Bec (30 November 2012)

Rileyboy said:



			We put pig oil n sulphur to keep mud off n gets rid of scabs n any mites. Just give em a wash now n then towel dry and put baby oil on  

Click to expand...

cant beat a bit of pig oil and sulpher, saved my boy from a very nasty case of mudd fever. 

p.s this is the second riley thread ive read and I think your going to get eaten alive by these ladies HAHA!!!


----------



## Rileyboy (30 November 2012)

Maui+Bec said:



			cant beat a bit of pig oil and sulpher, saved my boy from a very nasty case of mudd fever. 

p.s this is the second riley thread ive read and I think your going to get eaten alive by these ladies HAHA!!! 

Click to expand...


we live by the stuff, keeps feathers nice n strong to  
nt great when tryin to pick feet out tho ! n smells bad haha 


I bite back  haha


----------



## dunthing (30 November 2012)

Your horses are all lovely. I'm a cob fan and they're all in fantastic condition. Try to ignore the ignorant people who can't help themselves having a dig at others.  We aren't all like that. I have a dyslexic daughter but people who aren't too good at reading and spelling, usually excell in more practical things. Your gift is with animals. Good luck with them.


----------

